# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  آخر المستجدات في الحراك الإنتخابي

## بنت الاردن

مومنية " عجلون يخوضون الإنتخابات بمرشَّحـَيْ إجماع

• خوفا من تكرار فشلها .. عشيرة الجرَّاح تخوض الإنتخابات بمرشح إجماع

• اللون الأخضر لم يعد حكراً على يافطات الإسلاميين

•موجة من التدين المفاجئ تصيب المرشحين

لأول مرة في الإنتخابات الأردنية"مومنية" عجلون يخوضون الإنتخابات بمرشَّحـَيْ إجماع
دائرة عجلون الأولى .. في سابقة لم تشهدها أية انتخابات نيابية جرت في الأردن ، أدخلت عشائر المومنية تقليدا إنتخابيا جديدا بإعلان الوزير السابق المحامي الأستاذ حسن المومني بصفته رئيس لجنة الإنتخابات الداخلية لعشائر المومنية أن نتائج الإنتخابات الداخلية التي أجرتها العشيرة في 6/10/2007م لاختيار مرشح إجماع لها أفرزت مرشحين إثنين هما السيد ناجح محمد المومني وعلي يوسف المومني، وأنهما هما وحدهما المرشَّحَـيْن المعتمدين من العشيبرة لخوض الإنتخابات القادمة ليختار ناخبو وناخبات المومنية واحداً منهما عند الإقتراع .
والجدير بالذكر أن أول تمثيل لعشائر المومنية في المجلس النيابي بدأ بالشيخ محمد الأمين المومني الذي فاز بمقعد في الانتخابات التي جرت في 20/10/1961م وأفرزت المجلس النيابي السادس الذي امتدت ولايته إلى 17/10/1962م .
وحال تشرذم أصوات المومنية في انتخابات عام 1989م ( قبل قانون الصوت الواحد) دون استعادة تمثيلها تحت القبة النيابية حيث خاضها عدة مرشحين من المومنية لم يفزأحد منهم ، وهم السادة حسن أحمد عيسى المومني 2787 صوتا، والسيد علي محمد الأمين المومني 2659 صوتاً، والسيد محمد عبد الله الحسن المومني 1398 صوتاً، والسيد نايف أحمد سليم المومني 768 صوتاً، والسيد طاهر مفلح عبد الرحيم المومني (463 صوتاً.
وفي انتخابات عام 1993م التي جرت بموجب قانون الصوت الواحد استعادت عشائر المومنية تمثيلها تحت القبة بفوز مرشح حزب جبهة العمل الإسلامي المدعوم من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الشيخ ضيف الله المومني بالمقعد الثاني من مقعدي الدائرة المخصصة للمسلمين بحصوله على 2761 صوتاً، وكان قد نافسه السيد محمد سليم المومني الذي حصل على 2143 صوتاً، والسيد محمد سعد المومني الذي حصل على 1391 صوتاً، والسيد أحمد سعيد المومني الذي حصل على 81 صوتاً .
وفي إنتخابات عام 1997 التي قاطعتها الحركة الإسلامية وبعض أحزاب المقاطعة استعادت عشائر المومنية تمثيلها بفوز المهندس حازم عبد الحميد قاسم المومني بالمقعد الأول من مقعدي دائرة عجلون الإنتخابية المخصصة للمسلمين بحصوله على 3353 صوتاً ، ونافسه قريبه الإخواني السابق الدكتور عبد الحفيظ قاسم محمد المومني الذي حصل على 1374 صوتاً، والسيد نضال سرور فالح المومني الذي حصل على 1326 صوتاً، والسيد محمد فاروق سعيد حسين المومني الذي حصل على 269 صوتاً، والمرشحة نوال عبد الله الأمين المومني التي حصلت على 60 صوتاً.
ولم يبتسم الحظ في انتخابات عام 2003م لعشائر المومنية ففقدت تمثيلها تحت القبة بسبب تشرذم ثقلها التصويتي على عدة مرشحين لم يفز منهم أحد ، وهم السيد حسن أحمد عيسى المومني الذي حصل على 3481 صوتاً، بفارق 403 صوتاً فقط عن الفائز بمقعد الدائرة الثاني المخصص للمسلمين النائب السابق السيد عرب محمد مصطفى الصمادي الذي حصل على 3883 صوتاًُ، كما نافسه السيد سميح عبد الرحمن المومني الذي حصل على 3679 صوتاً، والسيد محمد سليم الأحمد المومني الذي حصل على 1237 صوتاً، والنائب السابق المهندس حازم عبد الحميد قاسم المومني الذي حصل على 704 أصوات ، والسيد فخري أحمد محمد المومني الذي حصل على 404 أصوات، والمرشحة مريم عقله الأحمد المومني التي حصلت على 322 صوتاً، والسيد فريد سليمان يوسف المومني الذي حصل على 201 صوتاً ، والسيد زكي أحمد الباجس المومني الذي حصل على 14 صوتاً.

خوفا من تكرار فشلها .. عشيرة الجرَّاح تخوض الإنتخابات بمرشح إجماع

دائرة إربد الثالثة ( لواء المزارالشمالي ) .. 
نجحت عشيرة الجرَّاح في دائرة إربد الثالثة ( لواء المزار الشمالي ) في تلافي الوقوع في فخ التشرذم الذي حرمها من الوصول إلى المجلس النيابي في إنتخابات 1997 و2003 م ، والتقت على رجل الأعمال السيد أحمد علي عبد الله الجرَّاح كمرشح إجماع تخوض به الإنتخابات القادمة .
لواء المزار الشمالي انفصل عن دائرة محافظة إربد ليصبح في إنتخابات 2003 دائرة مستقلة باسم دائرة إربد الثالثة ، وكان أمام عشيرة الجراح ذات الثقل التصويتي المؤثر فرصة ذهبية لإختراق أبواب المجلس النيابي الرابع عشر، ولكنها أضاعتها بتشرذم أصواتها على ثلاثة مرشحين هم السيد أحمد محمد حسن الجراح الذي حصل على 1692 صوتا ، والسيد تاني محمد الجراح الذي حصل على 1530 صوتا ، والسيد يحيى عبد الرحمن الجراح الذي حصل على 1122 صوتا ، فلو تجمعت هذه الأصوات ( 4344صوتا ) لأحدهم لكان هو الفائز بمقعد الدائرة الذي فاز به النائب مصطفى صالح العماوي الذي حصل على 2016 صوتا .
وكانت عشيرة الجراح قد وقعت في إنتخابات 1997 م في فخ التشرذم عندما توزَّعت أصواتها على ثلاثة مرشحين لم يفز منهم أحد ، وهم السيد خلف عوده الجراح الذي حصل على 1676 صوتا ، والسيد نشأت محمد مفلح الجراح الذي حصل على 1208 أصوات ، والسيد طايع حسن الجراح الذي حصل على 246 صوتا .
وفي إنتخابات 1993م كانت عشيرة الجراح قدعقدت إتفاق شرف مع عشيرة الشرمان أسفر عن دعمها لمرشح الشرمان المهندس زكي أبو سند الشرمان ، وكاد هذا الإتفاق يؤتي ثماره لولا 118 صوتا فقط كانت الفارق بين أصوات المرشح الشرمان ( 3050 صوتا ) ، وبين أصوات الفائز بالمقعد الثامن من مقاعد دائرة محافظة إربد الثمانية المخصصة للمسلمين النائب السابق الشيخ عبد الرحيم العكور الذي كان مرشحا على قائمة الحركة الإسلامية ( إخوان – جبهة ) والذي حصل على 3168 صوتا .
وخاضت عشيرة الجراح إنتخابات 1989 ( قبل قانون الصوت الواحد ) بمرشحها السيد رضوان العلي الجراح الذي حصل على 7671 صوتا لم تمكنه من الفوز بأحد مقاعد دائرة إربد.

اللون الأخضر لم يعد حكراً على يافطات الإسلاميين
دائرة عمَّان الثالثة ..
نائب سابق يخوض الإنتخابات القادمة في دائرة الحيتان عمان الثالثة استفاد من تأخر الحركة الإسلامية في تعليق يافطات مرشحيها التي كانت على مدى الإنتخابات السابقة تختار لها اللون الأخضر، فرشم شوراع وميادين وواجهات العمارات في دائرة عمان الثالثة بيافطاته التي اختار لها اللون الأخضر ايضاً.
موجة من التدين المفاجئ تصيب المرشحين
  موجة من التدين المفاجئ أصابت بعض المرشحين ، بعضهم ينشر لقاءات صحفية (على الأرجح مدفوعة الأجر) ليجيب فيها على سؤال : كيف تبدأ يومك..؟ بقوله انه يبدأ يومه بصلاة الفجر وقراءة القرآن والدعاء إلى الله ، وبعضهم يشدِّد في لقاءاتهم الصحفية على أن الرسول ممحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو قدوته في الحياة ، وبعضهم يتنقل بين مساجد دائرته بحيث يصلي كل فريضة في مسجد ليراه أكبر عدد من الناخبين، وآخرون يفتتحون مقارهم الإنتخابية بتلاوة القرآن الكريم ، ويرتبون مكاناً خاصا للوضوء، ويفرشون مساحة من المقر الإنتخابي بسجاجيد الصلاة لتمكين زوَّار المقر من أداء الصلاة

----------


## بنت الاردن



----------


## بنت الاردن

أصوات " العُمريَّة " تفرَّقت على أربع دوائر إنتخابية


تعتبر عشيرة العمرية في شمال الأردن من أكثر العشائر التي تأثرت سلبا من تفتيت دائرة محافظة إربد وتقسيمها إلى عدة دوائر مستقلة ، فقد كان الثقل التصويتي للعمرية قبل تقسيم دائرة محافظة إربد يشكل وحدة واحدة مؤثرة على نطاق دائرة محافظة إربد يضمن للعمرية مقعدا برلمانيا إذا صبَّت أصواتهم 
على مرشح إجماع ، أو إذا توزعت على مرشحين إثنين ، كما حدث في إنتخابات 1997 م حيث فاز العميد المتقاعد كامل بدر الكمال العمري يالمقعد السابع من مقاعد دائرة محافظة إربد الثمانية المخصصة للمسلمين بحصوله 4047 صوتا على الرغم من وجود منافس له من عشيرته هو الدكتور بسام مصطفى العمري الذي حصل على (781) صوتا . 
بعد التقسيم الجديد لدائرة محافظة إربد تفرَّقت أصوات العمرية على أربع دوائرإنتخابية هي :
• دائرة إربد الثالثة ( لواء المزار الشمالي ) حيث تتمتع عشيرة العمرية بثقل تصويتي مؤثر ( 4000 - 5000 ) على ضوء الأصوات التي حصل عليها المرشحون الأربعة من العمرية في الدائرة في إنتخابات 2003 م والتي كانت على النحو التالي : 
1 ) السيد خالد يوسف العمري ( 1707 أصوات ).
2 ) السيد حكمت قاسم العمري ( 1138 صوتا ) .
3 )السيدأحمد عقله العمري ( 786 صوتا ) ز
4 ) السيد محمد خير العمري ( 405 أصوان ) .
ولو تجمَّعت هذه الأصوات ( 4036 صوتا ) لمرشح واحد من العمرية لكان فاز بفارق كبير بمقعد دائرة إربد الثالثة الوحيد ( لواء المزار الشمالي ) الذي فاز به النائب مصطفى صالح العماوي الذي حصل على 2016 صوتا .
• دائرة إربد التاسعة ( لواء الوسطية ) ، وتشير نتائج إنتخابات عام 2003 م إلى أن الثقل التصويتي لعمرية الوسطية يقل عن الثقل التصويتي لعمرية الدائرة الثالثة ، فقد حصل مرشح العمرية النائب السابق كامل بدر كمال العمري على 1357 صوتا بأقل 610 أصوات عن الفائزبمقعد الدائرة الوحيد النائب السابق الدكتور محمود محسن فالح المهيدات .
• دائرة إربد الخامسة ( لواء بني كنانة ) ، وتظهر نتائج إنتخابات عام 2003 م أن الثقل التصويتي لعمرية الدائرة الخامسة قريبة من ثقل عمرية الدائرة التاسعة حيث حصل السيد غازي بدر صالح العمري على 1606 أصوات لم تمكنه من الفوز بأحد مقعدي الدائرة .
• دائرة إربد الأولى ( القصبة ) التي تشير نتائج إنتخابات 2003 م إلى أنها الدائرة التي لا يتمتع بها العمرية بثقل تصويتي مؤثر حيث حصل السيد جميل أحمد محمود العمري على 217 صوتا .




المتابع  رصد حراكا نشطا داخل تجمعات عشيرة العمرية وخاصة في دائرة إربد الثالثة ( لواء المزار الشمالي ) حيث يتركز الثقل التصويتي الرئيس للعمرية للإتفاق على مرشح إجماع تخوض به الإنتخابات النيابية القادمة ، وينسيها خسارتها القاسية في إنتخابات عام 2003 م بسبب تشرذم أصواتها على أربعة مرشحين لم يفز منهم أحد ، وتفيد معلوماتنا أن هناك تيارا ً داخل العشيرة يدفع باتجاه إفراز مرشح إجماع للعمرية من الحركة الإسلامية أو مقرَّب منها حيث سبق أن مثل إثنان من الحركة الإسلامية عشيرة العمرية تحت القبة النيابية ، فقد تمثلت عشيرة العمرية في المجلس النيابي الخامس بالأستاذ عبد القادر العمري الذي رشحته جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في إنتخابات عام 1956 م ، كما تمثلت في المجلس النيابي الحادي عشرالذي إفرزته إنتخابات 1989 م ( قبل قانون الصوت الواحد ) بالأستاذ كامل ساري العمري الذي رشحته أيضا جماعة الإخوان المسلمين .
وقد حاولت العشيرة إكمال مسيرة تمثيلها في الحياة النيابية في انتخابات عام 1993 ولكن تشرذم ثقلها التصويتي بين مرشح الحركة الإسلامية ( إخوان ـ جبهة ) المهندس كايد عبد الله العمري الذي حصل على (2750 صوتا) وبين المرشح القومي المحامي طلال سالم العمري الذي حصل على (2041 صوتا) ، وبين المرشح السيد ماجد أحمد ذيب العمري الذي حصل على ( 272 صوتا ) ، أفقدها فرصة الفوز بمقعد في المجلس النيابي الثاني عشر وأضاع على العمرية فرصة إستعادة تمثيلهم تحت القبة النيابية ، ولو تجمعت هذه الأصوات ( 5063 صوتا ) لأحدهم لكان فاز بالمقعد الأول من مقاعد من مقاعد دائرة محافظة إربد الثمانية المخصصة للمسلمين الذي فاز به مرشح الحركة الإسلامية الدكتور أحمد مجلي الكوفحي الذي حصل على ( 4260 صوتا ) .
وتمكن العمرية من إستعادة تمثيلهم تحت القبة النيابية بفوز العميد المتقاعد كامل بدر الكمال العمري في إنتخابات 1997 م بالمقعد السابع من مقاعد دائرة محافظة إربد الثمانية المخصصة للمسلمين بحصوله على 4047 صوتا على الرغم من وجود منافس له من عشيرته هو الدكتور بسام مصطفى العمري الذي حصل على (781) صوتا .

معلومات  تشير إلى أن عمرية دائرة إربد التاسعة ( لواء الوسطية ) كانوا قد أجمعوا في لقائهم الذي عقدوه في 7/ 9/ 2007 م على المهندس نايف محمود عثمان العمري كمرشح إجماع يخوضون به الإنتخابات القادمة ، فيما لم يحسم عمرية دائرة إربد الثالثة ( لواء المزار الشمالي ) وعمرية دائرة إربد الخامسة ( لواء بني كنانة ) مرشح إجماعهم

----------


## بنت الاردن



----------


## منار المومني

لأول مرة في الإنتخابات الأردنية"مومنية" عجلون يخوضون الإنتخابات بمرشَّحـَيْ إجماع
دائرة عجلون الأولى .. في سابقة لم تشهدها أية انتخابات نيابية جرت في الأردن ، أدخلت عشائر المومنية تقليدا إنتخابيا جديدا بإعلان الوزير السابق المحامي الأستاذ حسن المومني بصفته رئيس لجنة الإنتخابات الداخلية لعشائر المومنية أن نتائج الإنتخابات الداخلية التي أجرتها العشيرة في 6/10/2007م لاختيار مرشح إجماع لها أفرزت مرشحين إثنين هما السيد ناجح محمد المومني وعلي يوسف المومني، وأنهما هما وحدهما المرشَّحَـيْن المعتمدين من العشيبرة لخوض الإنتخابات القادمة ليختار ناخبو وناخبات المومنية واحداً منهما عند الإقتراع .
والجدير بالذكر أن أول تمثيل لعشائر المومنية في المجلس النيابي بدأ بالشيخ محمد الأمين المومني الذي فاز بمقعد في الانتخابات التي جرت في 20/10/1961م وأفرزت المجلس النيابي السادس الذي امتدت ولايته إلى 17/10/1962م .
وحال تشرذم أصوات المومنية في انتخابات عام 1989م ( قبل قانون الصوت الواحد) دون استعادة تمثيلها تحت القبة النيابية حيث خاضها عدة مرشحين من المومنية لم يفزأحد منهم ، وهم السادة حسن أحمد عيسى المومني 2787 صوتا، والسيد علي محمد الأمين المومني 2659 صوتاً، والسيد محمد عبد الله الحسن المومني 1398 صوتاً، والسيد نايف أحمد سليم المومني 768 صوتاً، والسيد طاهر مفلح عبد الرحيم المومني (463 صوتاً.
وفي انتخابات عام 1993م التي جرت بموجب قانون الصوت الواحد استعادت عشائر المومنية تمثيلها تحت القبة بفوز مرشح حزب جبهة العمل الإسلامي المدعوم من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الشيخ ضيف الله المومني بالمقعد الثاني من مقعدي الدائرة المخصصة للمسلمين بحصوله على 2761 صوتاً، وكان قد نافسه السيد محمد سليم المومني الذي حصل على 2143 صوتاً، والسيد محمد سعد المومني الذي حصل على 1391 صوتاً، والسيد أحمد سعيد المومني الذي حصل على 81 صوتاً .
وفي إنتخابات عام 1997 التي قاطعتها الحركة الإسلامية وبعض أحزاب المقاطعة استعادت عشائر المومنية تمثيلها بفوز المهندس حازم عبد الحميد قاسم المومني بالمقعد الأول من مقعدي دائرة عجلون الإنتخابية المخصصة للمسلمين بحصوله على 3353 صوتاً ، ونافسه قريبه الإخواني السابق الدكتور عبد الحفيظ قاسم محمد المومني الذي حصل على 1374 صوتاً، والسيد نضال سرور فالح المومني الذي حصل على 1326 صوتاً، والسيد محمد فاروق سعيد حسين المومني الذي حصل على 269 صوتاً، والمرشحة نوال عبد الله الأمين المومني التي حصلت على 60 صوتاً.
ولم يبتسم الحظ في انتخابات عام 2003م لعشائر المومنية ففقدت تمثيلها تحت القبة بسبب تشرذم ثقلها التصويتي على عدة مرشحين لم يفز منهم أحد ، وهم السيد حسن أحمد عيسى المومني الذي حصل على 3481 صوتاً، بفارق 403 صوتاً فقط عن الفائز بمقعد الدائرة الثاني المخصص للمسلمين النائب السابق السيد عرب محمد مصطفى الصمادي الذي حصل على 3883 صوتاًُ، كما نافسه السيد سميح عبد الرحمن المومني الذي حصل على 3679 صوتاً، والسيد محمد سليم الأحمد المومني الذي حصل على 1237 صوتاً، والنائب السابق المهندس حازم عبد الحميد قاسم المومني الذي حصل على 704 أصوات ، والسيد فخري أحمد محمد المومني الذي حصل على 404 أصوات، والمرشحة مريم عقله الأحمد المومني التي حصلت على 322 صوتاً، والسيد فريد سليمان يوسف المومني الذي حصل على 201 صوتاً ، والسيد زكي أحمد الباجس المومني الذي حصل على 14 صوتاً


ول شو هالحسد ..ان شاء الله بيفوزو الاثنين

تحياتي الك بنت الاردن

 :Eh S(8):

----------


## احلام

بلغ عدد المرشحات للانتخابات النيابية عن محافظة إربد حتى ظهر أمس 46 مرشحة عن مختلف مناطق المحافظة مما أثار الدهشة والتساؤل حول تزايد عدد الراغبات بخوض الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة.
وعزا متابعون للشأن البرلماني تزايد عدد المرشحات مع استمرار عملية التسجيل والتي تنتهي اليوم إلى نظام الكوتا الذي أتاح المجال للمرأة لدخول البرلمان من خلال نسبة الأصوات والناخبين في دائرة ما.


رئيسة الإتحاد النسائي في محافظة إربد فاطمة عبيدات أعربت عن أسفها لوجود هذا العدد الكبير من المرشحات مما يضعف فرصة نجاح ذوات الكفاءة والخبرة منهن مطالبة بإلغاء قانون الصوت الواحد واستبداله بقانون التمثيل النسبي أو زيادة مقاعد الكوتا من 6 مقاعد إلى 12 مقعد على الأقل بحيث يكون لكل محافظة نائبة على الأقل.
وبينت عبيدات أن عدد من الفعاليات والجمعيات النسائية في المحافظة وبمشاركة أفراد من المجتمع وقعوا منذ حوالي أسبوعين على مذكرة تطالب بزيادة عدد مقاعد الكوتا إلى 12 مقعد بالرغم من بعض الملاحظات للفعاليات النسائية على نظام الكوتا وقد وجهت تلك المذكرة للحكومة. 
وقالت عبيدات أن نظام الكوتا هو ما دفع بعدد كبير من السيدات وتحديدا في القرى والألوية للترشح للانتخابات البرلمانية من منطلق أن حصولهن على عدد جيد من الاصوات في منطقة قليلة السكان سيؤهلهن لعضوية مجلس النواب بصرف النظر عن كفاءتهن العلمية وقدراتهن العملية فيما عزفت كثير من السيدات من ذوات الخبرة العملية بالتعامل مع قضايا المجتمع عن خوض الانتخابات البرلمانية فة للكفاءات العلمية بما يؤهلن لعضوية مجلس النواب.
وأعربت مديرة فرع إتحاد المرأة الاردنية في إربد ناريمان غرايبة عن دهشتها لترشح عدد كبير من السيدات لخوض الانتخابات البرلمانية معتبرة أن وجود هذا العدد من المرشحات وتحديدا في قصبة إربد سيبعثر أصوات الناخبين ويقلل فرص الفوزلهن تحديدا في ظل قانون الصوت الواحد.
ولفتت الغرايبة لرغبة الاتحاد بتعديل نسبة الكوتا بحيث تصبح 12 مقعد للنساء في مجلس النواب بدلا من 6 مقاعد على أن تخرج من كل محافظة نائبة واحدة وهي من تحصل على أعلى نسبة من الأصوات وإلغاء معيار نسبة الأصوات لنسبة الناخبين.
وأشارت لمساندة الاتحاد وتشجيعه للمرأة على خوض الانتخابات البرلمانية موضحة أن فرع الاتحاد سينظم عقد مناظرة لعدد من المرشحات للإطلاع على برامجهن الانتخابية وقياس مدى كفاءتهن موضحة أن الاتحاد لم يطلع على أي من البرامج الانتخابية للمرشحات حيث لم تتوجه أي منهن للإتحاد لأخذ المشورة أو توضيح برنامجها الانتخابي لمعرفة مدى إمكانية فوزها في الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة.
ودعت الغرايبة المرشحات لدراسة الانتخابات وفرص فوزهن بشكل جيد وتجنب خوض الانتخابات لغايات الوجاهة الاجتماعية والبحث عن المزايا المادية والمعنوية للنيابة شاطرتها في ذلك مقررة تجمع لجان المرأة الأردنية في إربد غادة طلفاح التي رأت في تزايد عدد المرشحات بعثرة للجهود الكبيرة التي بذلتها مؤسسات المجتمع المدني لفرز مرشحات ذوات كفاءة على خوض الانتخابات البرلمانية.
وبينت طلفاح أن كثرة المرشحات سيوزع أصوات الناخبين مما يقلل فرصة إحداهن بالفوز مشيرة لوجود 9 مرشحات من أعضاء التجمع في إربد وتشمل برامجهن الانتخابية النواحي التنموية والخدمية معربة عن أملها بأن تفسح المرشحات المجال لأكثرهن قدرة وكفاءة لخوض الانتخابات البرلمانية موضحة أنها لم تتطلع على أي برنامج إنتخابي لمرشحات من خارج التجمع. 
ويواصل التجمع برنامجه التدريبي للمرشحات بعقد عدد من ورش العمل والندوات الخاصة بالحملات الانتخابية للمرشحات والآلية الامثل لتنفيذها حيث تتميز الحملات الانتخابية للمرشحات وبحسب طلفاح باعتمادها على دعم العشيرة والتركيز على الزيارات الميدانية لقواعدهن الانتخابية وتحديدا في المناطق الريفية مقابل الثقل المادي الذي تتميز به الحملات الانتخابية للمرشحين.
وبتنوع التوجهات الفكرية والعملية للمرشحات إلا أن غيابهن عن الحزبية يعد الصفة الجامعة لهن ويرى أمين حزب الشعب الديمقراطي الأردني "حشد" في إربد عارف الزغول أن وجود عدد كبير من المرشحات يعد نجاح للمرأة ودليل على قوة إرادتها إلا أن قانون "الصوت الواحد" سيحد من فرص نجاح المرأة مطالبا باستبدال هذا القانون بقانون آخر متطور وقائم على التمثيل النسبي بما يحمي العشائرية ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني بحيث تلغى الكوتا ويصبح التنافس سبيل لفوز المرأة إلى جانب الرجل.
ودعا الزغول الفعاليات النسائية للعب دور أكبر في مجال مشاركة المرأة بالانتخابات البرلمانية بالترتيب المسبق لزيارة المناطق الريفية وتعريف السيدات بدور النائب والمزايا الواجب أن يتمتع بها وتعريفهن بفرص الفوزوالخسارة للراغبات بخوض الانتخابات

----------


## احلام

أبلغ محافظ العاصمة النائب الاسبق توجان فيصل عدم قبول ترشيحها للانتخابات النيابية القادمة عن المقعد الشركسي والشيشاني للدائرة السادسة لانها كانت حكمت في قضية امن دولة لسنة ونصف واعفي عنها في حينه بقرار ملكي.

وكانت فيصل قد أعلنت في وقت سابق بأنها سترشح نفسها للانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة، وذلك بعد صدور حكم قضائي في آيار الماضي يسمح لها بخوض الانتخابات رغم توقعها بأن تضع بعض الجهات"لم تسمها" عقبات أمام ترشحها.

وقالت حينها “بأن الحكم الذي صدر عن محكمة التمييز كان قطعياً، وسأترشح للانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة”.
وسمح الحكم القضائي الذي صدر عن محكمة التمييز أعلى هيئة قضائية في الأردن، للنائب السابق بالترشح للانتخابات البرلمانية وذلك بعد منعها منه نتيجة صدور حكم قضائي بسجنها لمدة 18 شهراً عام ،2002 وأفرج عنها بعفو ملكي خاص. وجاء في قرار المحكمة بأن اعتقال فيصل ومحاكمتها أمام محكمة أمن الدولة جاء لقضية سياسية، ولا ينطبق عليها الحرمان من الترشح لعضوية مجلس النواب.
ومنعت فيصل من الترشح للانتخابات التي جرت عام 2003 بسبب إفتاء محافل قضائية آنذاك بأن الحكم الصادر بحقها لم يصدر على خلفية سياسية ودينت فيصل قبل أربع سنوات من قبل محكمة أمن الدولة بتهم الإساءة لهيبة الدولة ونشر أخبار كاذبة ومس الشعور الديني. 
المعروف أن توجان فيصل هي أول سيدة تصل لعضوية مجلس النواب الأردني في الانتخابات التي جرت عام 1993 وعرفت بآرائها ومواقفها المثيرة للجدل سيما هجومها وانتقاداتها اللاذعة للحكومات المتعاقبة.
وفي تصريح قالت فيصل بأنها سترفع قضية لقبول ترشيحها والطعن بقرار رفض قبول ترشيحها رغم توقعها أيضا بعدم حكم المحكمة لصالحها.
وتوجهت فيصل بالدعوة إلى جميع الناخبين الأردنين بالتضامن معها والتوجه إلى صناديق الإقتراع في جميع محافظات المملكة ومنحها صوتهم بصفتها مرشحة الشعب عن دائرة الوطن كله

----------


## احلام

طالب مواطنون في بعض مناطق الدوائر الانتخابية في محافظة الكرك الجهات المختصة في دوائر الاحوال المدنية في المحافظة بتثبيت الدائرة الانتخابية التي يستطيع الشخص الاقتراع فيها على البطاقة الشخصية التي يحصل عليها بدل فقدانه لبطاقته الشخصية الاصلية. مشيرين الى انهم في حال عدم حصولهم على البطاقة الشخصية ومتضمنة الدائرة الانتخابية سوف يفقدون حقهم الدستوري في الاقتراع اسوة ببقية المواطنين. 


وشكوا من امتناع دوائر الاحوال المدنية في المحافظة عن تثبيت اسم الدائرة الانتخابية على البطاقة الجديدة بدل الفاقد. مشيرين الى عدم قانونية هذا الاجراء لان الموعد الذي حددتة دائرة الاحوال المدنية لتثبيت الدائرة الانتخابية كان هو نهاية شهر حزيران في حين ان بعض الاشخاص فقدوا بطاقاتهم الشخصية بعد ذلك الوقت بكثير وان لهم الحق في الحصول على بطاقة مماثلة لتلك التي فقدت لاي سبب من الاسباب. 
وأكد محمد عوض احمد من سكان بلدة العدنانية في لواء قصبة الكرك انه فقد بطاقته الشخصية في نهاية شهر ايلول الماضي وقام بالابلاغ عنها لدى الجهات المختصة الا ان الجهات المعنية في دائرة الاحوال المدنية في الكرك رفضت تثبيت الدائرة الانتخابية على بطاقته بدل الفاقد التي حصل عليها بحجة انه لا يحق له ذلك حسب القانون. مشيرا الى ان البطاقة التي فقدها كانت تتضمن الدائرة الانتخابية وان على الجهات المعنية تزويده ببطاقة مماثلة لتلك التي فقدت تماما . 
وبين انه بذلك يفقد حقه في المشاركة في العملية الانتخابية. لافتا الى ان أي شخص معرض لفقدان بطاقته الشخصية لكنه في نفس الوقت من المفترض ان لا يفقد حقة في الاقتراع الذي نص عليه الدستور . 
من جهته اكد مدير دائرة الاحوال المدنية في محافظة الكرك محمد البنوي ان الدائرة حددت موعدا محدد لتثبيت الدائرة الانتخابية على البطاقات الشخصية الصادرة من الاحوال المدنية والتي بموجبها سيتم الاقتراع في الانتخابات النيابية. مشيرا الى انه بعد هذا التاريخ والمنصوص عليه بموجب تعليمات لن يتم تثبيت أي اسم دائرة على البطاقة الشخصية بدل الفاقد وذلك حرصا على عدم حصول أي شخص على اكثر من بطاقة والاقتراع في اكثر من موقع .
واوضح ان الدائرة تتعامل مع جميع المواطنين من خلال القانون والتعليمات التي تصدر وتنظم عمليات تثبيت الدائرة الانتخابية على البطاقات الشخصية لممارسة حقهم في الاقتراع

----------


## ابن الجنوب

حصدت الفئة العمرية من 51 إلى 60 عاما أعلى نسبة ترشيح من بين مرشحي محافظة العاصمة في دوائرها المحتلفة، إذ بلغ عدد المترشحين من تلك الفئة، 73 مترشحا بنسبة 36،6 من عدد المترشحين.
ووفق إحصائية أعدتها محافظة العاصمة أخيرا أن عدد الذين تقدموا بطلبات ترشيح من الفئة العمرية 30 إلى 35 عاما 12 مرشح بنسبة 2% وبين 36 و40 عاما 18 مرشحا بنسبة 19% وبين 41 إلى 45 عاما، 32 مرشحا بنسبة 16% وبين 46 إلى 50 عاما 33 مرشحا بنسبة 16 % وبين 51 إلى 60 عاما، 73 مرشحا بنسبة 6،36% وبين 61 إلى 70 عاما ، 27 مرشحا بنسبة 4،13% وبين 71 إلى 80 ثلاثة بنسبة 5،1%، وبين 81 إلى 85 مرشح واحد، بنسبة 5،0% .
تجدر الملاحظة أن عدد المترشحين في محافظة العاصمة بلغ بعد اقفال باب الترشيح بلغ /199 / شخصا منهم 29 امرأة، وكان نصيب الدائرة الأولى أربعة مرشحين و2 نساء والثانية 23 مرشح و4 نساء والثالثة 29 شخص وأربعة نساء والدائرة الرابعة 30 مرشحا و2 نساء والخامسة 26 مرشح و8 مرشحات والسابعة 14 مرشحا ومرشحة واحدة.
وبلغ عدد المترشحين الشركس والشيشان اللذين يتنافسون على مقعدين في الخامسة والسادسة 11 مرشحا، فيما بلغ عدد المترشحين المسيحيين اللذين يتنافسون على مقعد واحد في الدائرة الثالثة خمسة مسيحيين. 
من المعلوم أن عدد المقاعد المخصصة لعمان 23 مقعدا/ مقسمين على سبعة دوائر انتخابية

----------


## الحوت

انجلى غبار التكهنات حول إمكانية نجاح عشيرة العبيدات في دائرة إربد الخامسة (لواء بني كنانة) في إفراز مرشح إجماع تخوض به الانتخابات القادمة عن مفاجأة بعثت القلق في أوساط العشيرة إثر إقدام تسعة مرشحين ومرشحة واحدة من العبيدات على تسجيل أسمائهم رسمياً كمرشحين للانتخابات القادمة. 

والمرشحون العشرة عن عشيرة العبيدات هم: النائب السابق الدكتور سليمان فياض سليمان عبيدات (الرفيد)، والنائب السابق الدكتور غازي محمد العزَّام عبيدات (كفر سوم)، والسيد طلال محمد طلال عبيدات (كفر سوم)، والقيادي الإخواني السابق الدكتور محمود النادي عبيدات (الرفيد)، والقيادي البعثي السابق السيد حسن محمد عجَّاج عبيدات (كفر سوم)، والدكتور سعيد رضا الأحمد عبيدات (الرفيد)، والسيد يحيى خالد يوسف عبيدات (حرثا)، والسيد ماجد محمد حسين سلطان عبيدات (يبلا)، والسيد صائب أحمد تركي عبيدات (كفر سوم)، والمرشحة ربى بدر أحمد عبيدات (كفر سوم).
وهناك حراكاً نشطاً يقوده تيار شبابي يمثل تجمعات العبيدات في لواء بني كنانة (كفر سوم وحرثا والرفيد وحبراص ويبلا (يدفع باتجاه الدعوة لمقاطعة الاقتراع لأيٍّ من المرشحين العشرة إذا لم يتفقوا على مرشح إجماع من بينهم تخوض به العشيرة الانتخابات لاستعادة تمثيلها تحت القبة النيابية.
وإلى أن يتضح ما إذا كانت المحاولات لإفراز مرشح إجماع للعبيدات ستنجح أم سيستمر تشرذم الثقل التصويتي لهم على عشرة مرشحين، يستذكر موقع "أوعى .. أبو محجوب" بعض المحطات في مشاركة عشيرة العبيدات في مسيرة الحياة النيابية في الأردن.

* في انتخابات 1989، عندما كانت الرمثا وبني كنانة دائرة انتخابية واحدة، تشرذم الثقل التصويتي للعبيدات بين المرشح الدكتور قسيم العجاج عبيدات (شقيق المرشح الحالي حسن العجاج) وبين المرشح حسين الفواز عبيدات، وتمكن الدكتور قسيم عبيدات من الوصول إلى المجلس النيابي بحصوله على 9200 صوت، وحصل المرشح الآخر على 858 صوتاً. 

* في انتخابات 1993 تشرذم الثقل التصويتي للعبيدات على المرشح طلال عبيدات الذي فاز بالمقعد الثاني من مقاعد دائرة الرمثا وبني كنانة الثلاثة بحصوله على 4671 صوتاً، وحصل المرشح الآخرالنائب السابق الدكتور قسيم العجاج عبيدات على 1622 صوتاً لم تمكنه من استعادة المقعد النيابي.

* في انتخابات 1997 تمكنت عشيرة العبيدات من إفراز مرشح إجماع لها كان الدكتور غازي عبيدات (كفر سوم) ذي الخلفية الحزبية اليسارية (بعث)، وجاء إفرازه مرشح إجماع بعد مخاض عسير، وبعد فشل اجتماع سابق في إفراز مرشح إجماع، وشارك في إفراز مرشح الإجماع (961) مندوباً يفترض أنهم يمثلون تجمعات العبيدات بامتداداتها المختلفة، واصطدم إجماع عشيرة العبيدات على الدكتور غازي عبيدات بخروج السيدة فاطمة محمد نوفان عبيدات (حرثا) لتخوض الانتخابات إلى جانب الدكتور غازي عبيدات، وظهر في تلك الانتخابات تيار من أبناء العشيرة أبدى تجاوباً مع قرار الحركة الإسلامية ومعظم أحزاب المعارضة بمقاطعة الانتخابات، ما قلص زخم الثقل التصويتي "العبيداتي" لصالح الدكتور غازي، ولكن رغم ذلك فقد فاز بالمقعد الثالث من مقاعد دائرة الرمثا وبني كنانة الثلاثة بحصوله على (5651) صوتاً، وحصلت المرشحة فاطمة النوفان عبيدات على (824 صوتا).

* في إنتخابات 2003 شهد الثقل التصويتي للعبيدات تشرذماً غير مسبوق كاد يضيع على العشيرة استعادة تمثيلها تحت القبة النيابية، فقد تنافس الدكتور سليمان فياض سليمان عبيدات المفترض أنه مرشح الإجماع مع النائب السابق الدكتور قسيم العجاج عبيدات وشقيقه حسن العجاج عبيدات والنائب السابق الدكتور غازي محمد العزام عبيدات، وتوزع الثقل التصويتي للعبيدات على المرشحين الأربعة فحصل الدكتور سليمان عبيدات على 4473 صوتاً مكنته من الوصول إلى المجلس النيابي الرابع عشر، وحصل المرشح حسن العجاج عبيدات على 2499 صوتا (لم يفز)، وحصل شقيقه الدكتور قسيم العجاج عبيدات على 1479 صوتاً (لم يفز)، وحصل الدكتور غازي عبيدات على 614 صوتاً (لم يفز)، ويلاحظ أن الثقل التصويتي للعبيدات في انتخابات 2003 تراوح حول التسعة آلاف صوت، ولو أحسنت العشيرة توزيعها على مرشحيْنِ فقط من أبنائها لكانت فازت بمقعدي الدائرة ولم يذهب أحد المقعدين إلى النائب السابق مازن محمد موسى شرايعة الملكاوي الذي حصل على 3895 صوتاً. 
يذكر أن مسيرة عشيرة العبيدات في الحياة النيابية بدأت بالنائب جمال عبيدات في المجلس النيابي العاشر حيث فاز بمقعد فيه بعد انتخابات تكميلية جرت في 19/6/1986.

----------


## الحوت

رصدت  حالة من القلق في أوساط عشيرة الشديفات/ بني حسن في دائرة المفرق الانتخابية تخوفاً من ضياع فرصتها في العودة إلى المجلس النيابي الخامس عشر القادم بسبب تشرذم ثقلها التصويتي على النائب السابق السيد فايز عبد الله منيزل الشديفات وعلى المهندس تيسير محمد عبد الله الشديفات الذي كان قد وجه في وقت سابق في إعلان نشرته الصحف الشكر لعشيرة الشديفات "بني حسن" لإفرازه مرشح إجماع للانتخابات النيابية القادمة، كما شكر منافسيه في الانتخابات الداخلية وهم الدكتور عدنان علي متروك الشديفات والمهندس محمد صالح الحامد الشديفات والمحامي أحمد رشيد الشديفات.

وأعقب نشر هذا الإعلان نشر إعلان آخر في 10/9/2007 باسم عشيرة الشديفات وأهالي قضاء المنشية في محافظة المفرق ويحمل العديد من التواقيع تأييداً لما تمخضت عنه الانتخابات الداخلية لعشيرة الشديفات في 15/6/2007 التي أفرزت المهندس تيسير الشديفات مرشح إجماع للعشيرة. 
كما أشرنا في وقت سابق في موقع "أوعى" يبدو أن مساعي تجنيب عشيرة الشديفات/ بني حسن في دائرة المفرق الانتخابية من الوقوع في فخ التشرذم وصلت إلى طريق مسدود بعد أن سجل مرشحان من العشيرة إسميهما رسمياً في سجل المرشحين في الدائرة وهما النائب السابق السيد فايز الشديفات والمهندس تيسير الشديفات.
وكانت عشيرة الشديفات قد أوصلت مرشحها السيد فايز عبد الله منيزل الشديفات إلى المجلس النيابي الرابع عشر الذي أفرزته انتخابات 2003 بفوزه بالمقعد الثاني من المقاعد الأربعة المخصصة لدائرة المفرق الانتخابية بحصوله على 4764 صوتاً، ولم يحالف الحظ في انتخابات 1997 السيد تركي مفلح عليان الشديفات حين حصل على 1408 أصوات لم تمكنه من الفوز، وفي انتخابات 1993 تشرذمت أصوات الشديفات على ثلاثة مرشحين لم يفز منهم أحد وهم الدكتور حسن عبد المجيد الشديفات (1196 صوتاً) والدكتور عبد الإله محمد الشديفات (718 صوتاً) والسيد موسى سليم الشديفات (424 صوتاً).

----------


## الحوت

دائرة إربد الأولى 
تم رصد موجة من التفاؤل في أوساط تجمُّع عشائر البلعمة ( البنعمة ) في دائرة إربد الأولى في استعادة تمثيلهم تحت القبَّة النيابية بعد نجاحهم في الإتفاق على السيد عبد الله مصطفى الغرايبة كمرشح إجماع يخوضون به الإنتخابات القادمة ، ويضم تجمع عشائر البلعمه ( البنعمة ) في محافظة اربد عشائر الرشيدات والغرايبه والكناعنه والصياحين والقبلان والعودات .

وكان تمثيل عشائر البلعمه في المجالس النيابية قد بدأ مبكرا من أول مجلس نيابي ( 20/10/1947 – 1/1/1950 م ) حيث مثلها المحامــي شفيق الرشيدات ، ثمَّ عاد الرشيدات ليمثلها فــي المجلس الثاني ( 20/4/1950م – 3/5/1951م ) ، وفي المجلس الخامس (2/10/1956 – 21/10/1961م ) ، ولكن المحامي شفيق ارشيدات لم يكمل المدة الكاملة للمجلس فقد تم فصله من المجلس النيابي الخامس في 17/12/1957م إثر الخلافات التي تحولت إلى نزاع كسر عظم بين الحرس القديم من السياسيين التقليديين ، وبين الحكومة الحزبية التي كان رئيسها المحامي سليمان النابلسي رئيس الحزب الوطني الاشتراكي الذي كان النائب المحامي شفيق ارشيدات قياديا فيه . 
وعاد تمثيل عشائر البلعمه ( البنعمة ) في المجالس النيابية بفوز الحاج مفلح الغرايبة بأحد مقاعد دائرة اربد الانتخابية في انتخابات عام 1961م التي أفرزت المجلس النيابي السادس ( 19/10/1961 - 17/10/1962م ) ، ثم عاد المحامي نجيب الرشيدات ليمثل عشائر البلعمه ( البنعمة ) في المجس النيابي السابع ( 27/11/1962 – 21/4/1963م ) حيث فاز بالمقعد الثاني من مقاعد دائرة إربد الخمسة المخصصة للمسلمين بحصوله على ( 6301 ) صوتا ، وكان الفائز بالمقعد الأول النائب إدريس التل الذي حصل على (8916 ) صوتا .
وانقطع تمثيل عشائر البلعمه ( البنعمة ) بعد ذلك حتى عاد الدكتور المهندس صالح شفيق الرشيدات ليمثلها في المجلس النيابي الثاني عشر 23/11/1993 – 19/3/1997) حيث فاز بأحد مقاعد دائرة اربد الانتخابية بحصوله على (3686) صوتا ، وجاء ترتيبه السادس بين الفائزين الثمانية بالمقاعد المخصصة للمسلمين ، وكان بالإمكان فوزه بالمركز الأول لو تحولت إليه الأصوات التي حصل عليها المرشح من عشائر البلعمه الشاعر هاشم بديوي مصطفى الغرايبة أو بعض هذه الأصوات التي بلغت 2829صوتا ، حيث كان الفائز بالمركز الأول في دائرة اربد الانتخابية الدكتور أحمد مجلي الكوفحي قد حصل على (4260 ) صوتا .
وفي انتخابات عام 1997م كانت عشائر البلعمه ( البنعمة ) على وشك استعادة تمثيلها في المجلس النيابي الثالث عشر لولا (114) صوتا فقط كانت أقل من أصوات الفائز بالمقعد الثامن في الدائرة الدكتور عبد الرزاق بديوي طبيشات الذي حصل على (3815) صوتا ، حيث حصل المحامي فالح مصطفى سليم غرايبة على (3701) صوتا .
وتكرر فشل عشائر البلعمه في استعادة تمثيلها تحت القبة في انتخابات عام 2003م بسبب تشرذم ثقلها التصويتي بين المرشحين عبد الله مصطفى محمد غرايبة الذي حصل على (5076) صوتا والمرشح درداح فالح خليل العودات الذي حصل على (2247) صوتا ، ولو تحوَّلت هذه الأصوات أو بعضها إلى المرشح عبد الله مصطفى الغرايبة لتمكن من اجتياز عتبة الفوز بأحد مقاعد دائرة اربد حيث كانت أصوات الفائز بالمقعد الثامن المهندس محمد موسى بني هاني (5741) صوتا .
وكان المحامي خضر قاسم خضر ارشيدات قد خاض انتخابات 2003م في الدائرة الثالثة في عمان وحصل على (894) صوتا لم تمكنه من الفوز

----------


## الحوت

تنافس محموم على المقعد المسيحي الوحيد في دائرة إربد الثانية ( لواء بني عبيد )


ينحصر سباق التنافس للفوز بالمقعد المسيحي الوحيد في دائرة إربد الثانية ( لواء بني عبيد ) بين مرشحين وحيدين من عشيرتي أبو الشعر النمري وآل حداد هما المحامي سليم نجل النائب السابق المحامي أمين أبو الشعر النمري والنائب السابق الدكتور راجي نور سعيد حدَّاد ، وتخوض الإنتخابات للتنافس على مقاعد 
الكوتا النسائية مرشحتان من عشيرتي آل مرجب وآل عمَّاري " العمامرة " .
الأجواء السائدة في الشارع الإنتخابي المسيحي في الدائرة توحي بأن المنافسة بين المرشحين ستشهد سخونة غير مسبوقة حيث تبذل العشيرتان جهودهما لإقتناص المقعد الوحيد المخصص للمسيحيين في الدائرة .
وإلى أن ينجلي غبار المعركة الإنتخابية في 21/ 11/ 2007 عن رابح وخاسر ، نستذكر مجريات السباقات للفوز بالمقعد المسيحي في منطقة إربد في الإنتخابات السابقة :
• في جميع الإنتخابات النيابية التي سبقت إنتخابات عام 2003 كان للمسيحيين في منطقة إربد مقعد واحد في دائرة محافظة إربد ، وعندما أعيد توزيع المقاعد في إنتخابات عام 2003 م بعد تفتيت دائرة محافظة إربد إلى عدة دوائر أصبح المقعد المسيحي من نصيب دائرة إربد الثانية ( لواء بني عبيد ) ، وتنافس على الفوز بهذا المقعد في إنتخابات 2003 م ثلاثة مرشحين ، وفاز به النائب السيد راجي نور السعد حدَّاد بحصوله على 3745 صوتا ، مستعيدا مقعده الذي كان قد فاز به فئ دائرة محافظة إربد في إنتخابات عام 1997 م بحصوله على 3097 صوتا ، اما المرشحان الآخران اللذان نافسا النائب راجي حداد في إنتخابات 2003 فقد حصل السيد سليم أمين سليم أبو الشعرالنمري على 2073 صوتا لم تمكنه من الفوز ، وكان والده المحامي أمين أبو الشعر النمري قد شغل مقعدا في المجلسين النيابيين الأول والسادس ، وحصلت المرشحة فوزية عيد مرجي موسى مرجي على 52 صوتا .
• في انتخابات عام 1997 م تنافس على الفوز بالمقعد المسيحي في دائرة محافظة إربد أربعة مرشحين ، وهو رقم ينقص واحدا عن مرشحي إنتخابات 2003 م ، وهو نفس عدد الذين تنافسوا عليه في انتخابات عام 1993 م ، ويزيد مرشحا واحدا عن مرشحي انتخابات عام 1989 م ( قبل قانون الصوت الواحد ) ، وكان التنافس في إنتخابات 1997 م حادا بين عشيرة " أبو الشعر / النمري " التي حاولت بمرشحها الدكتور طعمه يعقوب الناصر أبو الشعر النمري استعادة المقعد الذي كان يشغله في المجلس الثاني عشر الذي أفرزته إنتخابات عام 1993 م الدكتور نادر أبو الشعر النمري الذي حصل على 2227 صوتا ، والذي كان الحظ قد خذله في انتخابات عام 1989 م ( قبل قانون الصوت الواحد ) حيث حصل على 10279 صوتا لم تمكنه من الفوز ، وبين عشيرة " آل مرجي " التي كانت تحاول بمرشحها السيد مازن سعيد إبراهيم مرجي استعادة مقعدها الذي كانت تشغله في المجلس الحادي عشر الذي أفرزته إنتخابات عام 1989 م بالدكتور ذيب سعد ذيب مرجي الذي حصل فيها على 11694 صوتا . 
وأسفرت إنتخابات عام 1997 م عن مفاجأة غير سارة لعشيرتي آل النمري
وآل مرجي بفوز مرشح عشيرة آل حداد السيد راجي نور السعد حدَّاد بمقعد دائرة محافظة إربد المسيحي بحصوله على 3097 صوتا ، بينما حصل الدكتور طعمه أبو الشعر النمري على 1084 صوتا ، وحصل السيد مازن مرجي على 559 صوتا ، وحصل السيد مروان موسى هلال اندراوس على 132 صوتا .
• في إنتخابات عام 1993 م كان المقعد المسيحي في دائرة محافظة إربد من نصيب مرشح آل النمري الدكتور نادر غازي عقله أبو الشعر النمري الذي حصل على 2237 صوتا ، ولم يحالف الحظ المرشحين الآخرين الصيدلاني / الكاتب الصحفي السيد جميل ثلجي فريج النمري الذي حصل على 1106 أصوات جاء قسم كبير منها من أصوات التيار اليساري والقومي الذي كان ينتمي إليه ، وحصل السيد فضل الله فارس سليمان حداد على 834 صوتا ، وحصل السيد مروان اندراوس على 156 صوتا . 
• في إنتخابات عام 1989 م التي جرت قبل إقرار قانون الصوت الواحد تنافس على المقعد المسيحي المخصص لدائرة محافظة إربد خمسة مرشحين ، وفاز بالمقعد الدكتور ذيب سعد ذيب مرجي الذي كان مدعوما من الأحزاب اليسارية والقومية بحصوله على 11694 صوتا ، تلاه نقيب الأطباء السابق الدكتور نبيه أسعد يعقوب معمر وهو شقيق النائب والوزير السابق يعقوب معمر، وحصل على 10874 صوتا بأقل 820 صوتا فقط من أصوات النائب الفائز ، وقد حظي الدكتور معمر بدعم من الثقل التصويتي لمخيم إربد على خلفية صموده في القدس بعد الإحتلال الصهيوني للضفة الغربية في عام 1967 م حيث كان مديرا لمستشفى المقاصد الخيرية الإسلامية إلى أن قام المحتلون الصهاينة بطرده وإبعاده بسبب مواقفه الوطنية الرافضة للإحتلال ، وحصل المرشح الدكتور نادر غازي عقله أبو الشعر النمري على 10279 صوتا ، وحصلت الدكتورة مفيدة سعد سلامة سويدان على 3817 صوتا ، وحصل المرشح فايز سليمان عبده النمري على 2082 صوتا . 
• وكانت العشائر المسيحية في منطقة إربد التي كانت تعرف إداريا بلواء عجلون في العقود الأولى لتأسيس الدولة الأردنية قد تمثلت في المجالس النيابية على النحو التالي :
• شغل النائب المحامي أمين أبو الشعر مقعدا في المجلس النيابي الأول ( 1947 ـ 1950 ) ، وفي المجلس السادس ( 1961 ـ 1962 ) .
• وشغل النائب السيد سليمان الخليل..... مقعدا في المجالس النيابية الثاني ( 1950 ـ 1951 ) ، والثالث ( 1951 ـ 1954 ) ، والرابع ( 1954 ـ 1956 ) .
• وشغل القاضي السيد يعقوب معمر مقعدا في المجالس النيابية الخامس ( 1956 ـ 1961 ) ، والتاسع ( 1967 ـ 1971 ) ، والعاشر ( 1984 ـ ..... ) وتوفي قبل إنتهاء مدة المجلس . 
ولدخول القاضي يعقوب معمر ميدان العمل السياسي نائبا ثمَّ وزيرا قصة طريفة ، ففي الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين المنصرم كانت الحزبية تطغى على الساحة الأردنية التي كانت تتجاذبها الأحزاب اليسارية والقومية كحزب البعث العربي الإشتراكي والحزب الشيوعي وحركة القوميين العرب وحركة الناصريين المثأثرين بالرئيس المصري في حينه جمال عبد الناصر والحزب السوري القومي الإجتماعي من جهة ، وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب التحرير من جهة أخرى ، وكانت الخصومة بين الطرفين عنوان التعامل فيما بينهم ، وعندما جرت الإنتخابات النيابية في عام 1956 م رشَّح البعثيون المحامي فرح إسحق النشيوات ، وكان شخصية وطنية ويحظى بالإحترام ، ولكن الروح الحزبية آنذاك دفعت بالإخوان المسلمين إلى العمل على إفشاله في الإنتخابات ، وهو أمر لم يكن غريبا عن الساحة السياسية ، فعمدوا إلى الإتصال عبر أحد رموزهم في إربد القاضي نايف الخطيب بالقاضي يعقوب معمر الذي كان آنذاك رئيسا لمحكمة الإستئناف في القدس الشريف وهو شخصية وطنية عرف بنزاهته لإقناعه بخوض الإنتخابات النيابية للتنافس على المقعد المسيحي في دائرة إربد الإنتخابية ، وتمكن القاضي الخطيب من إقناع زميله القاضي معمر ، فاستقال من القضاء وخاض الانتخابات النيابية مدعوماً من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين , وخاض الإنتخابات مع مرشح الإخوان المسلمين آنذاك الأستاذ عبد القادر العمري , وقد فاز الاثنان في تلك الانتخابات .
• وشغل الأستاذ سامي حداد ، وكان من أبرز القيادات الكشفية في مدارس وزارة المعارف ( التربية والتعليم لاحقا ) مقعدا في المجلسين النيابيين السابع ( 1962 ـ 1963 ) ، والثامن ( 1963 ـ 1966 ) . 
• وشغل الدكتور نادر غازي العقله أبو الشعر النمري مقعدا في المجلس العاشر بعد فوزه في الإنتخابات الفرعية التي جرت لإشغال المقعد المسيحي الذي شغر بوفاة النائب والوزير السابق القاضي يعقوب معمر، كما شغل مقعدا في المجلس النيابي الثاني عشر ( 1993 ـ 1997 ) .
• وشغل الدكتور ذيب سعد ذيب مرجي مقعدا في المجلس النيابي الحادي عشر ( 1989 ـ 1993 ) . 
• وشغل السيد راجي نور السعد حدَّاد مقعدا في المجلسين النيابيين الثالث عشر ( 1997 ـ 2001 ) ، والرابع عشر ( 2003 ـ2007 ) .

----------


## الحوت

الخارطة الانتخابية في الدائره الخامسه ( لواء بني كنانة)- إربد

ساهمت كثرة عدد المرشحين في دائرة إربد الخامسة (لواء بني كنانة) ألى خلق واقع جديد تمثل بتشتت التجمعات العشائريه التي كانت هي الحاسم في اختيار المرشح القوي.

ويتنافس 29 مرشحاً في لواء بني كنانة من بينهم 23 رجلاً و 6 نساء على مقعدين، حيث أصبحت حمّى التنافس تدور بين عدد من المرشحين من أبناء العشيرة الواحدة.
ويتوقف المراقب للحراك الانتخابي في لواء بني كنانة أمام العديد من المشاهد من ضمنها: 
• كثرة عدد المترشحين وما ستؤدي إلىه من تشتيت الأصوات، ما يعني أن عدد الأصوات التي تحقق النجاح ستكون قليلة، وكذلك كثرة المترشحين من الرجال ربما لا تعطي فرصة للكوتة النسائية. 
• الشعارات المطروحة من قبل المترشحين ذات طابع خِدماتي، وقليل منها ذو طابع سياسي وبشكل خجول. 
• استخدام المال السياسي يلعب دوراً كبيراً في خلق حال من انعدام الثقة بين المرشح والناخب.
• هناك ممارسات من قبل المجموعات التابعة للمترشحين الذين يقومون بتعليق اليافطات التي تحمل الشعارات، حيث تقوم فرق متخصصة بتمزيق هذه اليافطات بعد تعليقها مباشرة، وحيث تجري تلك العملية طوال الليل،كلعبة القط والفار. 
• تمت عملية تعارك بين تجمعين متجاورين لمرشحين من إحدى العشائر استخدمت فيها الكراسي والعصي والحجارة، ما أدى إلى جرح 8 أشخاص وتكسير عدد كبير من سيارات الحضور والمارة، وتم الاعتداء على أحد المترشحين، وهو نائب سابق، وحدث ذلك أثناء افتتاح المترشح مقره الانتخابي، مما أدى إلى تدخل رجال الأمن الذين سيطروا على الموقف. 
• حسب استطلاعات الرأي، فإن المترشحين الأوفر حظاً هم المترشحون الذين يقل عدد منافسيهم في تجمعاتهم السكانية، حيث إن المترشح صلاح الزعبي هو الوحيد في بلدية اليرموك التي عدد ناخبيها يصل إلى 5000 ناخب، كذلك يحيي عبيدات، وهو المترشح الوحيد في بلدة حرتا التي يوجد فيها 3000 ناخب، والأكثر نشاطاً خارج منطقته السكنية هو المترشح أحمد الرقيبات، وحسن عجاج عبيدات باستغلاله نشاطه الحزبي السابق، وطلال الضامن باستخدامه نشاطه الاجتماعي السابق واستغلال فكرة المناطق والعشائر المغلوب على أمرها تاريخياً. 
• ما يلفت الانتباه هو عدم وجود كشوفات بأسماء الناخبين، وأكثر من مرشح طلب الكشوفات من المحافظة ولم يتم تلبية طلبه، علماً أن عدد الناخبين في الدائرة الخامسة في محافظة إربد حسب أرقام المحافظة نفسها 42957 ناخباً، وحسب الموقع الإلكتروني التابع لوزارة الداخلية 36600 ناخب.

----------


## الحوت

المشهد الانتخابي في محافظة الزرقاء

يتنافس في الانتخابات النيابية التي ستجري في العشرين من الشهر المقبل على مقاعد محافظة الزرقاء العشرة 86 مرشحا من بينهم 15 سيدة و5 مرشحين من تيارين معارضين.


وتقدر مساحة المحافظة المقسمة إلى أربعة دوائر انتخابية (4080) كم مربع من مساحة المملكة، ويبلغ عدد السكان فيها حوالي (826718) مواطن وإجمالي عدد الناخبين 314838 ناخب.
وارتفع عدد المقاعد الممنوحة للمحافظة في الانتخابات الماضية من ستة مقاعد إلى عشرة، وذلك اثر زيادة مقاعد مجلس النواب من 80 مقعدا الى 110.
واعاد نظام تقسيم الدوائر الصادر بموجب قانون الانتخاب المؤقت تقسيم الدائرة إلى أربع دوائر انتخابية، كان نصيب الدائرة الأولى أربعة مقاعد من بينهم مقعد مسيحي وأخر للشركس والشيشان، والثانية ثلاثة مقاعد والثالثة مقعد واحد والرابعة مقعدان.
الدائرة الأولى
خصص "لاولى الزرقاء" اربعة مقاعد من بينها مقعد للشركس والشيشان واخر مسيحي، يتنافس عليها 31 مرشحا من بينهم اربعة مسيحيين وثلاثة شركس وشيشان.وتضم الدائرة إحياء الجندي، المصانع، الثورة العربية الكبرى، طارق بن زياد، الاسكان والتطوير الحضري، جناعة، الضباط، الحديقة، الوسط التجاري، النزهة، الحسين، الأمير شاكر، رمزي، المحرقة، النصر، الغويرية، الشيوخ، الأمير محمد، برخ، ابن سينا، الإسكان القديم، معصوم، البساتين، الزرقاءالجديدة، الهاشمية الجنوبية، الحرفيين، البتراوي، معامل الطوب، الهاشمي وقضائي الضليل والأزرق، ويبلغ عدد الناخبين فيها 137692 الف ناخب وناخبة من بينهم 68322 ناخب و69370 ناخبة. 
ولا تخلوا الدائرة من منافسين حزبيين اذ رشح حزب جبهة االعمل الاسلامي اثنين للمنافسة على مقاعد الدائرة، من بين قائمته التي ضمت 22 مرشحا يتنافسون في 18 دائرة انتخابية على مستوى المملكة، هم النائب السابق حياة المسيمي التي حصلت في الانتخابات الماضية على احد مقاعد الكوتة النسائية الستة التي تم تخصيصها للنساء، وممدوح المحيسن.
ودعم التيار الديمقراطي الذي يضم تحالف اربع احزاب هي (الشيوعي الاردني والشعب الديمقراطي والبعث التقدمي والعربي وعدد من المستقلين) احد المتنافسين على المقعد الشركسي والشيشاني في الدائرة، هو احمد ابراهيم الياس.
واعاد ثلاثة نواب من المجلس الرابع عشر ترشيح انفسهم في الدائرة هم بسام حدادين الذي ينافس على المقعد المسيحي وسلامة الغويري وحياة المسيمي، فيما ترشح النائب الاسبق منصور سيف الدين مراد عن المقعد الشركسي والشيشاني.
ولا تخلو الدائرة من حسابات عشائرية ومناطقية، دون انكار لقوة "العمل الاسلامي" فيها، وهم اللذين حصلوا من خلالها على مقعدين واحد عبر التنافس الحر واخر عبر الكوتة النسائية.
ولا تخلوا المنطقة من وجود عشائري فيها مثل عشائر بني حسن بكافة فروعهم وعشائر بئر السبع، وابناء محافظة الكرك ومحافظات الشمال، فضلا عن وجود مؤثر لتيارات حزبية (اسلامية ويسارية ووسطية) بتفوق واضح للتيار الاسلامي.
ويرى مسيسون من بينهم خالد شرار احد ابناء الدائرة إن انتخابات 2007 لن تختلف بمعطياتها ونتائجها عن باقي الدورات الانتخابية بعد انتخابات "89"، من حيث تكرار حالة الاستنكاف لتجمعات مهمة تصويتيا وانحسار المنافسة بين مرشحين عشائرين ومرشحين سياسسين.
تجدر الملاحظة ان 66790 ناخب شاركوا في انتخابات 2003 من ابناء الدائرة.
ويرى شرار ان وجود مقعدين للدائرة للتنافس المفتوح عليهما اذا ما استثنينا المقعدان المسيحي والشركسي، يجعل من مهمة المترشحين اكثر صعوبة وتعقيد، في ظل تراجع سياسي افرزه قانون الصوت الواحد المؤقت.
ولا يخلو المقعدين المسيحي والشركسي الشيشاني من متنافسين، اذ يتنافس اربعة مرشحين على المقعد المسيحي من بينهم نائب الدائرة منذ عام 89 بسام حدادين واثنين اخرين، يطمحان في مزاحمته على المقعد.
كما ان التنافس على المقعد الشركسي الشيشاني قوي جدا في ظل وجود نائب اسبق ومرشح التيار الديمقراطي، وثالث متحفز للتنافس.
الدائرة الثانية
تختلف حسابات "الزرقاء الثانية" من حيث الربح والخسارة عن "الاولى"، من حيث عدد الناخبين والمقاعد والمترشحين، فالدائرة التي خصص لها ثلاثة مقاعد جميعها للمسلمين ترشح لها 27 مرشحا يخطبون ود، 60083 الف ناخب منهم 30281 من الذكور و29802 من الاناث.
وتشمل الدائرة احياء، عوجان، الملك طلال، الامير الحسن، الفلاح، الاميرة رحمه، الجبل الابيض، الامير حمزه، ام بياضه، الدويك، الزواهرة، القمر، المدينة المنورة، مكة المكرمة، الاحمد، نصار، الاميرة هيا، الجبر،قرطبه ،الجنينة، شومر، البستان وقضاء بيرين. 
وتختلف المنطقة عن كافة دوائر المملكة، اذ ترشح فيها اربعة من اعضاء مجلس النواب السابقين، بالرغم من ان عدد مقاعدها ثلا ثة، هم ابراهيم المشوخي الذي نجح في الانتخابات الماضية عن الدائرة الاولى في الزرقاء وحاتم الصرايرة نائب الكرك في المجلس السابق ونائبين من اصل ثلاثة من نوابها هم موسى رشيد الخلايلة وموسى الزواهرة.
واحتكر "العمل الاسلامي" الترشيحات الحزبية في الدائرة، اذ لم يترشح للمنافسة فيها سوى مرشح حزبي واحد هو النائب السابق ابراهيم المشوخي.
ورغم وجود ثقل حزبي لاتجاه واحد في الدائرة، الا ان الثقل العشائري موجود بقوة من خلال عشائر بني حسن التي استطاعت ان تضمن مقعديم من الثلاثة المخصصة للدائرة في الانتخابات الماضية، الا ان كثرة عدد المترشحين من تلك العشائر والذي وصل الى 22 مرشحا يجعل المنافسة على مقاعدها الثلاثة مفتوح على كافة الاحتمالات.فالدائرة حل بها مرشحا نائب سابق عن الكرك (حاتم الصرايرة) كما ان نقيب المحروقات حاتم العرابي الذي نافس يقوة في الانتتخابات السابقة، ومنافسين اخرين من شانه قلب الاوراق والاجتهادات في دائرة لا زال الحكم عليها ضبابية في ظل تزاحم الناخبين الشديد فيها.
ويراهن المترشحين السبعة والعشرين على اقبال فاعل من قبل الناخبين اكثر من اقبالهم في الانتخابات السابقة الذي وصل فيها عدد الناخبين الى 27792 ناخب فقط.
الدائرة الثالثة

يتنافس في هذه الدائرة البالغ عدد ناخبيها 21397 الف ناخب من بينهم 10016 من لذكور و11381 من الاناث والذي خصص لها مقعد واحد تسعة مرشحين.
وتضم الدائرة التي اخذت وضعها كدائرة مستقلة قبل انتخابات 2003 اثر زيادة عدد مقاعد مجلس النواب، لواء الهاشمية، الذي يعتبر دائرة مغلقة لعشائر بني حسن حيث يتنافسون بينهم على المقعد المخصص للواء.
وتتوزع اصوات الناخبين عادة بين المترشحين المتنافسين وذلك لاعتبارات عائلية وعشائرية تحكمت بها طبيعة الدائرة التي تكاد تكون مغلقة، الامر الذي يصعب من مهمة الفوز ويجعل المنافسة شديدة بين المترشحين.
وحصل نائب الدائرة السابق على 2594 صوتا، ما يعكس حجم المنافسة التي بين المترشحين ويؤشر الى طبيعتها العشائرية الخالصة، وما يدلل على ذلك عزوف التيارات الحزبية عن الترشيح فيها او دعم احد المترشحين. 
وفي الانتخابات السابقة ادلى 12044 ناخب باصواتهم، اي اكثر من نصف من يحق لهم الانتخاب، ويراهن مرشحو الدائرة على زيادة الاقبال على صناديق الاقتراع. 
الدائرة الرابعة
يصل عدد الناخبين في دائرة الزرقاء الرابعة الى 95666 ناخب منهم 48269 من الذكور و47397 من الاناث وخصص لها مقعدين يتنافس عليهما 19 مرشحا. 
وتضم الدائرة لواء الرصيفة، وما يتبعه من احياء مثل المشيرفة ومخيم حطين (شنلر) وحي الحسين واسكان الامير هاشم والجبل الشمالي، حتى منطقة عوجان.
وكما حال دوائر الزرقاء الاخرى فان الدائرة اخذت استقلاليتها بعد زيادة عدد مقاعد مجلس النواب من 80 مقعدا الى 110 مقاعد قبيل انتخابات البرلمان الرابع عشر.
وتعتبر الدائرة خليط من عشائر بني حسن والدعجة وعائلات منطقة جنين ومناطق جبل الخليل، وروابط قروية اخرى فاعلة ومؤثرة، فضلا عن وجود تيارات حزبية فيها.
واستطاع حزب جبهة العمل الاسلامي ايصال احد ابناء المنطقة الى مجالس النواب منذ عام 89 وحتى برلمان 2003، بفعل تواجده وحضوره في المنطقة، كان اخرها النائب السابق والمرشح الحزبي الحالي جعفر الحوراني.
ويواجه الاسلاميين في الدائرة خطر الانقسام اثر خروج رئيس فرع الحزب في الرصيفة محمد الحاج عن قرار الحزب وقيامه بترشيح نفسه في الدائرة، ما استدعى احالته الى محكمة حزبية داخلية.
ويقلل متحزبي "العمل الاسلامي" من خطر تشرذم اصواتهم اثر ترشيح الحاج، معتمدين على حضورهم الفاعل وقدرتهم على حشد التاييد اللازم لمرشحهم. 
وتبنى حزب جبهة العمل الاسلامي ترشيح النائب السابق جعفر الحوراني للمنافسة على احد مقاعد لدائرة، فيما تبنى التيار الديمقراطي ترشيح طاهر نصار.
ويتردد ان تيارات حزبية اخرى ستدعم ترشيح مرشحين في الدائرة حالت الظروف الموضوعية وطبيعة الانتخابات دون الاعلان عن اسمائهم.
ويعتقد النائب السابق محمد ارسلان ان الضبابية تسيطر على حظوظ كافة مرشحي محافظة الزرقاء الـ 86 وان التحالفات العشائرية والتاثيرات الحزبية من شانها ان تكشف عن المرشحين الاقرب الى الفوز.
وتاليا أسماء نواب الدائرة منذ عام 1989 وحتى 2003 والأرقام التي حصلوا عليها:
إبراهيم سليمان المشوخي 2003 8095
سلامة عطا الله الغويري 2003 7184
بسام سلامة موسى حدادين مسيحي///2003 3055
محمد طه يسع ارسلان شركسي/شيشاني// 2003 1598
علي صالح احمد أبو سكر 2003 5751
موسى رشيد الخلايلة 2003 3284
موسى بركات الزواهرة 2003 1906
نواف مقبل سلمان المعلى 2003 2594
جعفر يوسف احمد يوسف 2003 9095
مرزوق حمد عواد الهبارنه 2003 5499

نومان ذيب الغويري/1997 10642 
م. حمود سلمان الخلايلة/1997 6904 
مخلد عودة الزواهرة/1997 3338 
عدنان محمد مرعي /1997 3117 
منصور سيف الدين مراد/شركس وشيشان/1997 2088 
بسام حدادين/مسيحي /1997 1825 
د. بسام العموش/1993 9316 
د. محمد احمد الحاج //1993 8970 
ذيب أنيس//1993 7090 
فياض جرار//1993 4512 
عبد الباقي جمو/شركس وشيشان//1993 1235 
بسام حدادين//مسيحي//1993 1840 
ذيب أنيس//1989 25517 
د. محمد احمد الحاج//1989 18905 
سلامة الغويري //1989 7036 
زياد محمد أبو محفوظ //1989 6513 
عبد الباقي جمو//شركس وشيشان//1989 14181 
بسام حدادين//مسيحي//1989 14698

----------


## الحوت

المشهد الانتخابي في محافظة الزرقاء

يتنافس في الانتخابات النيابية التي ستجري في العشرين من الشهر المقبل على مقاعد محافظة الزرقاء العشرة 86 مرشحا من بينهم 15 سيدة و5 مرشحين من تيارين معارضين.


وتقدر مساحة المحافظة المقسمة إلى أربعة دوائر انتخابية (4080) كم مربع من مساحة المملكة، ويبلغ عدد السكان فيها حوالي (826718) مواطن وإجمالي عدد الناخبين 314838 ناخب.
وارتفع عدد المقاعد الممنوحة للمحافظة في الانتخابات الماضية من ستة مقاعد إلى عشرة، وذلك اثر زيادة مقاعد مجلس النواب من 80 مقعدا الى 110.
واعاد نظام تقسيم الدوائر الصادر بموجب قانون الانتخاب المؤقت تقسيم الدائرة إلى أربع دوائر انتخابية، كان نصيب الدائرة الأولى أربعة مقاعد من بينهم مقعد مسيحي وأخر للشركس والشيشان، والثانية ثلاثة مقاعد والثالثة مقعد واحد والرابعة مقعدان.
الدائرة الأولى
خصص "لاولى الزرقاء" اربعة مقاعد من بينها مقعد للشركس والشيشان واخر مسيحي، يتنافس عليها 31 مرشحا من بينهم اربعة مسيحيين وثلاثة شركس وشيشان.
وتضم الدائرة إحياء الجندي، المصانع، الثورة العربية الكبرى، طارق بن زياد، الاسكان والتطوير الحضري، جناعة، الضباط، الحديقة، الوسط التجاري، النزهة، الحسين، الأمير شاكر، رمزي، المحرقة، النصر، الغويرية، الشيوخ، الأمير محمد، برخ، ابن سينا، الإسكان القديم، معصوم، البساتين، الزرقاءالجديدة، الهاشمية الجنوبية، الحرفيين، البتراوي، معامل الطوب، الهاشمي وقضائي الضليل والأزرق، ويبلغ عدد الناخبين فيها 137692 الف ناخب وناخبة من بينهم 68322 ناخب و69370 ناخبة. 
ولا تخلوا الدائرة من منافسين حزبيين اذ رشح حزب جبهة االعمل الاسلامي اثنين للمنافسة على مقاعد الدائرة، من بين قائمته التي ضمت 22 مرشحا يتنافسون في 18 دائرة انتخابية على مستوى المملكة، هم النائب السابق حياة المسيمي التي حصلت في الانتخابات الماضية على احد مقاعد الكوتة النسائية الستة التي تم تخصيصها للنساء، وممدوح المحيسن.
ودعم التيار الديمقراطي الذي يضم تحالف اربع احزاب هي (الشيوعي الاردني والشعب الديمقراطي والبعث التقدمي والعربي وعدد من المستقلين) احد المتنافسين على المقعد الشركسي والشيشاني في الدائرة، هو احمد ابراهيم الياس.
واعاد ثلاثة نواب من المجلس الرابع عشر ترشيح انفسهم في الدائرة هم بسام حدادين الذي ينافس على المقعد المسيحي وسلامة الغويري وحياة المسيمي، فيما ترشح النائب الاسبق منصور سيف الدين مراد عن المقعد الشركسي والشيشاني.
ولا تخلو الدائرة من حسابات عشائرية ومناطقية، دون انكار لقوة "العمل الاسلامي" فيها، وهم اللذين حصلوا من خلالها على مقعدين واحد عبر التنافس الحر واخر عبر الكوتة النسائية.
ولا تخلوا المنطقة من وجود عشائري فيها مثل عشائر بني حسن بكافة فروعهم وعشائر بئر السبع، وابناء محافظة الكرك ومحافظات الشمال، فضلا عن وجود مؤثر لتيارات حزبية (اسلامية ويسارية ووسطية) بتفوق واضح للتيار الاسلامي.
ويرى مسيسون من بينهم خالد شرار احد ابناء الدائرة إن انتخابات 2007 لن تختلف بمعطياتها ونتائجها عن باقي الدورات الانتخابية بعد انتخابات "89"، من حيث تكرار حالة الاستنكاف لتجمعات مهمة تصويتيا وانحسار المنافسة بين مرشحين عشائرين ومرشحين سياسسين.
تجدر الملاحظة ان 66790 ناخب شاركوا في انتخابات 2003 من ابناء الدائرة.
ويرى شرار ان وجود مقعدين للدائرة للتنافس المفتوح عليهما اذا ما استثنينا المقعدان المسيحي والشركسي، يجعل من مهمة المترشحين اكثر صعوبة وتعقيد، في ظل تراجع سياسي افرزه قانون الصوت الواحد المؤقت.
ولا يخلو المقعدين المسيحي والشركسي الشيشاني من متنافسين، اذ يتنافس اربعة مرشحين على المقعد المسيحي من بينهم نائب الدائرة منذ عام 89 بسام حدادين واثنين اخرين، يطمحان في مزاحمته على المقعد.
كما ان التنافس على المقعد الشركسي الشيشاني قوي جدا في ظل وجود نائب اسبق ومرشح التيار الديمقراطي، وثالث متحفز للتنافس.
الدائرة الثانية
تختلف حسابات "الزرقاء الثانية" من حيث الربح والخسارة عن "الاولى"، من حيث عدد الناخبين والمقاعد والمترشحين، فالدائرة التي خصص لها ثلاثة مقاعد جميعها للمسلمين ترشح لها 27 مرشحا يخطبون ود، 60083 الف ناخب منهم 30281 من الذكور و29802 من الاناث.
وتشمل الدائرة احياء، عوجان، الملك طلال، الامير الحسن، الفلاح، الاميرة رحمه، الجبل الابيض، الامير حمزه، ام بياضه، الدويك، الزواهرة، القمر، المدينة المنورة، مكة المكرمة، الاحمد، نصار، الاميرة هيا، الجبر،قرطبه ،الجنينة، شومر، البستان وقضاء بيرين. 
وتختلف المنطقة عن كافة دوائر المملكة، اذ ترشح فيها اربعة من اعضاء مجلس النواب السابقين، بالرغم من ان عدد مقاعدها ثلا ثة، هم ابراهيم المشوخي الذي نجح في الانتخابات الماضية عن الدائرة الاولى في الزرقاء وحاتم الصرايرة نائب الكرك في المجلس السابق ونائبين من اصل ثلاثة من نوابها هم موسى رشيد الخلايلة وموسى الزواهرة.
واحتكر "العمل الاسلامي" الترشيحات الحزبية في الدائرة، اذ لم يترشح للمنافسة فيها سوى مرشح حزبي واحد هو النائب السابق ابراهيم المشوخي.
ورغم وجود ثقل حزبي لاتجاه واحد في الدائرة، الا ان الثقل العشائري موجود بقوة من خلال عشائر بني حسن التي استطاعت ان تضمن مقعديم من الثلاثة المخصصة للدائرة في الانتخابات الماضية، الا ان كثرة عدد المترشحين من تلك العشائر والذي وصل الى 22 مرشحا يجعل المنافسة على مقاعدها الثلاثة مفتوح على كافة الاحتمالات.
فالدائرة حل بها مرشحا نائب سابق عن الكرك (حاتم الصرايرة) كما ان نقيب المحروقات حاتم العرابي الذي نافس يقوة في الانتتخابات السابقة، ومنافسين اخرين من شانه قلب الاوراق والاجتهادات في دائرة لا زال الحكم عليها ضبابية في ظل تزاحم الناخبين الشديد فيها.
ويراهن المترشحين السبعة والعشرين على اقبال فاعل من قبل الناخبين اكثر من اقبالهم في الانتخابات السابقة الذي وصل فيها عدد الناخبين الى 27792 ناخب فقط.
الدائرة الثالثة

يتنافس في هذه الدائرة البالغ عدد ناخبيها 21397 الف ناخب من بينهم 10016 من لذكور و11381 من الاناث والذي خصص لها مقعد واحد تسعة مرشحين.
وتضم الدائرة التي اخذت وضعها كدائرة مستقلة قبل انتخابات 2003 اثر زيادة عدد مقاعد مجلس النواب، لواء الهاشمية، الذي يعتبر دائرة مغلقة لعشائر بني حسن حيث يتنافسون بينهم على المقعد المخصص للواء.
وتتوزع اصوات الناخبين عادة بين المترشحين المتنافسين وذلك لاعتبارات عائلية وعشائرية تحكمت بها طبيعة الدائرة التي تكاد تكون مغلقة، الامر الذي يصعب من مهمة الفوز ويجعل المنافسة شديدة بين المترشحين.
وحصل نائب الدائرة السابق على 2594 صوتا، ما يعكس حجم المنافسة التي بين المترشحين ويؤشر الى طبيعتها العشائرية الخالصة، وما يدلل على ذلك عزوف التيارات الحزبية عن الترشيح فيها او دعم احد المترشحين. 
وفي الانتخابات السابقة ادلى 12044 ناخب باصواتهم، اي اكثر من نصف من يحق لهم الانتخاب، ويراهن مرشحو الدائرة على زيادة الاقبال على صناديق الاقتراع. 
الدائرة الرابعة
يصل عدد الناخبين في دائرة الزرقاء الرابعة الى 95666 ناخب منهم 48269 من الذكور و47397 من الاناث وخصص لها مقعدين يتنافس عليهما 19 مرشحا. 
وتضم الدائرة لواء الرصيفة، وما يتبعه من احياء مثل المشيرفة ومخيم حطين (شنلر) وحي الحسين واسكان الامير هاشم والجبل الشمالي، حتى منطقة عوجان.
وكما حال دوائر الزرقاء الاخرى فان الدائرة اخذت استقلاليتها بعد زيادة عدد مقاعد مجلس النواب من 80 مقعدا الى 110 مقاعد قبيل انتخابات البرلمان الرابع عشر.
وتعتبر الدائرة خليط من عشائر بني حسن والدعجة وعائلات منطقة جنين ومناطق جبل الخليل، وروابط قروية اخرى فاعلة ومؤثرة، فضلا عن وجود تيارات حزبية فيها.
واستطاع حزب جبهة العمل الاسلامي ايصال احد ابناء المنطقة الى مجالس النواب منذ عام 89 وحتى برلمان 2003، بفعل تواجده وحضوره في المنطقة، كان اخرها النائب السابق والمرشح الحزبي الحالي جعفر الحوراني.
ويواجه الاسلاميين في الدائرة خطر الانقسام اثر خروج رئيس فرع الحزب في الرصيفة محمد الحاج عن قرار الحزب وقيامه بترشيح نفسه في الدائرة، ما استدعى احالته الى محكمة حزبية داخلية.
ويقلل متحزبي "العمل الاسلامي" من خطر تشرذم اصواتهم اثر ترشيح الحاج، معتمدين على حضورهم الفاعل وقدرتهم على حشد التاييد اللازم لمرشحهم. 
وتبنى حزب جبهة العمل الاسلامي ترشيح النائب السابق جعفر الحوراني للمنافسة على احد مقاعد لدائرة، فيما تبنى التيار الديمقراطي ترشيح طاهر نصار.
ويتردد ان تيارات حزبية اخرى ستدعم ترشيح مرشحين في الدائرة حالت الظروف الموضوعية وطبيعة الانتخابات دون الاعلان عن اسمائهم.
ويعتقد النائب السابق محمد ارسلان ان الضبابية تسيطر على حظوظ كافة مرشحي محافظة الزرقاء الـ 86 وان التحالفات العشائرية والتاثيرات الحزبية من شانها ان تكشف عن المرشحين الاقرب الى الفوز.
وتاليا أسماء نواب الدائرة منذ عام 1989 وحتى 2003 والأرقام التي حصلوا عليها:
إبراهيم سليمان المشوخي 2003 8095
سلامة عطا الله الغويري 2003 7184
بسام سلامة موسى حدادين مسيحي///2003 3055
محمد طه يسع ارسلان شركسي/شيشاني// 2003 1598
علي صالح احمد أبو سكر 2003 5751
موسى رشيد الخلايلة 2003 3284
موسى بركات الزواهرة 2003 1906
نواف مقبل سلمان المعلى 2003 2594
جعفر يوسف احمد يوسف 2003 9095
مرزوق حمد عواد الهبارنه 2003 5499

نومان ذيب الغويري/1997 10642 
م. حمود سلمان الخلايلة/1997 6904 
مخلد عودة الزواهرة/1997 3338 
عدنان محمد مرعي /1997 3117 
منصور سيف الدين مراد/شركس وشيشان/1997 2088 
بسام حدادين/مسيحي /1997 1825 
د. بسام العموش/1993 9316 
د. محمد احمد الحاج //1993 8970 
ذيب أنيس//1993 7090 
فياض جرار//1993 4512 
عبد الباقي جمو/شركس وشيشان//1993 1235 
بسام حدادين//مسيحي//1993 1840 
ذيب أنيس//1989 25517 
د. محمد احمد الحاج//1989 18905 
سلامة الغويري //1989 7036 
زياد محمد أبو محفوظ //1989 6513 
عبد الباقي جمو//شركس وشيشان//1989 14181 
بسام حدادين//مسيحي//1989 14698

----------


## الحوت

تخوض عشيرة الدبابسةالسلطية الانتخابات القادمة بمرشحها الوحيد النائب والوزير السابق الدكتور هاشم احمد مطلق الدبَّاس الذي كانت قد أوصلته في انتخابات عام 1993م إلى المجلس الثاني عشر بفوزه بالمقعد الخامس من مقاعد الدائرة الستة المخصصة للمسلمين بحصوله على 3107 أصوات, على الرغم من منافسة قريبة السيد سرحان الدبَّاس الذي حصل على 109 أصوات.

ولكن عشيرة الدبابسة لم تتمكن في انتخابات عام 1997م التي قاطعتها الحركة الإسلامية من الإحتفاظ بالمقعد النيابي الذي كان يشغله النائب والوزير السابق الدكتور هاشم الدباس بسبب ستة اصوات فقط لاغير حالت بينه وبين العودة الى المجلس النيابي الثالث عشر حيث حصل على 3382 صوتاً بأقل ستة أصوات عن الفائز بالمقعد السادس من مقاعد الدائرة الستة النائب السابق هاشم الواكد الفاعوري الذي حصل على 3388 صوتاً .

في انتخابات عام 2003م , تمكن الدكتور هاشم الدبَّاس من العودة الى المجلس النيابي الرابع عشر بحصوله على المقعد الرابع من مقاعد دائرة البلقاء الأولى المخصصة للمسلمين بحصوله على 3207 أصوات على الرغم من وجود منافس له من العشيرة هو الحاج صبحي محمد البحبوح الدبَّاس الذي كان هو الاخر قريباً من الفوز حيث حصل على 2943 صوتاً , ولو تجمعت أصوات الدبابسة لأحدهما (6150 صوتاً) لكان فاز بالمقعد الأولى من مقاعد الدائرة الخمسة الذي فاز به المحامي محمود عواد اسماعيل الخرابشة الذي حصل على 4443 صوتاً.
والجدير بالذكر أن عشيرة الدبابسة لم تخض انتخابات عام 1989م التي جرت قبل إقرار قانون الصوت الواحد

----------


## الحوت

منافسة حادة على المقعدين المسيحيين في البلقاء الأولى مرشحان من الداود ومرشح وحيد من الجريسات والدبابنة والناصر
تسود حالة من الإستنفار بين ناشطي الحملات الإنتخابية لمرشحي دائرة البلقاء الأولى الثلاثة الذين يتنافسون للفوز بمقعدي الدائرة المخصصة للمسيحيين ، ويلاحظ غياب أسماء كانت تتردد لخوض الإنتخابات في الدائرة للتنافس على مقعدي المسيحيين فيها ومنهم المحامي طارق هلال حدَّاد ، ورجل الأعمال 
كمال زوَّاد فاخوري ، والمهندس نضال جريس قاقيش الذي كان القواقشة قد اختاروه مرشح إجماع في وقت سابق بعد أن أعلن نائبهم السابق الدكتور المهندس رائد قاقيش عدم رغبته في إعادة ترشيحه ، وأعلنوا عن اختياره في الصحف . 
• عشائر المخامرة تخوض الانتخابات بثلاثة مرشحين هم النائب السابق فخري إسكندر الداود والدكتور عدنان سلامة سمعان الداود والسيد وليد عيسى العوَّاد الجريسات .
• عشائر الدبابنة تخوض الانتخابات القادمة بالسيد راتب نجيب سليم الدبابنة .
• عشيرة الناصر تخوض الإنتخابات بالوزير السابق الدكتور حازم كمال صالح الناصر .
• عشيرة الحتاترة (آل حتـَّر) / الجوابرة تخوض الانتخابات بمرشحتين للتنافس على أحد مقاعد الكوتا النسائية الستة هما الدكتورة فداء كامل شحادة المصاروة حتـَّر والمرشحة ثريا عيسى سليمان حتـَّر.
• ويلاحظ أن عشائر مسيحية كان لها حضور تحت القبة النيابية تغيب عن الإنتخابات القادمة حيث تغيب عشيرة آل قعوار التي كانت ممثلة في المجلس النيابي الرابع ( 1954 ـ1956م ) بالسيد عيسى قعوار ، وفي المجلس الحادي عشر (1989ـ1993م ) بالمهندس سمير فرحان خليل قعوار وبالكاتب فخري أنيس نجيب قعوار الذي كان ممثلا لدائرة عمَّان الثالثة ،، ومثلها المهندس سمير قعوار في المجلسالثاني عشر ( 1993 ـ1997 م) وفي الجلس الثالث عشر ( 1997 ـ 2001 م) . كما تغيب عن الإنتخابات القادمة عشيرة البشارات التي كانت ممثلة في المجلس السادس ( 1961 ـ 1962 م) بالسيد واصف باشا البشارات ، وتغيب أيضا عشيرة أبو جابر التي كانت ممثلة في المجلس النيابي الأول ( 1947 ـ 1950 م ) بالسيد فرح أبو جابر ، ثم عاد ليشغل في المجلس الخامس المقعد الذي شغر باستقالة السيد صالح المعشر / دبابنة ، ثمَّ مثلها في المجلس التاسع ( 1967 ـ 1971 ـ 1967م ) وفي المجلس العاشر ( (1984 ـ 1988م ) .
• كما تغيب عشيرة القواقشة التي مثلها في المجلس الرابع عشر الدكتور المهندس رائد كمال موسى قاقيش .
• وتغيب عن هذه الإنتخابات عشيرة الطعامنة التي مثلها في المجلس التاسع الوزير السابق السيد بشارة غصيب . 
وإلى أن ترسو سفينة الإنتخابات على جبل النتائج النهائية التي ستعلنها وزارة الداخلية صبيحة يوم الثاني والعشرين من تشرين الثاني ، نستذكر تجارب العشائر المسيحية التي تتنافس في هذه الإنتخابات في إنتخابات سابقة :
• في انتخابات عام 1989م تمكن الدكتور فوزي شاكر الطعيمة الداود / مخامرة من استعادة المقعد النيابي الذي كان يشغله في المجلس العاشر ( 1984 ـ 1988م ) فقد فاز في إنتخابات 1989 م بالمقعد الأول من مقعدي دائرة محافظة البلقاء المخصصين للمسيحيين بحصوله على 13993 صوتاً ( قبل قانون الصوت الواحد ) , وتمكن من استعادة المقعد النيابي للمرة الثالثة في انتخابات عام 1993م حيث حصل على 2038 صوتاً ( قانون الصوت الواحد ) , على الرغم من وجود مرشح آخرمن المخامرة هو الدكتور راتب المخامرة الذي حصل على 921 صوتاً , وعاد الدكتور فوزي الطعيمة ليستعيد المقعد النيابي للمرة الرابعة في انتخابات عام 1997م بحصوله على 2006 أصوات رغم وجود مرشحَيـْن آخرَيـْن من المخامرة هما المهندس كمال إلياس أيوب الجريسات (1735 صوتاً), والدكتور راتب نقولا فرح المخامرة (92 صوتاً).
• في انتخابات عام 2003م فاز اللواء المتقاعد (أمن عام) فخري إسكندر حنـَّا الداود / مخامرة بالمقعد الثاني من مقعدي دائرة البلقاء الأولى المخصَّصين للمسيحيين بحصوله على 1804 أصوات , وخاض الانتخابات إلى جانبه من المخامرة السيد وليد عيسى الدواد الجريسات الذي حصل على 1802 صوتاً بفارق صوتين فقط عن النائب السابق فخري إسكندر الداود الذي فاز بمقعد .

• عشيرة الحتاترة (آل حتـَّر) / الجوابرة تخوض الانتخابات بمرشحتين للتنافس على أحد مقاعد الكوتا النسائية هما الدكتورة فداء كامل شحادة المصاروة حتـَّر والمرشحة ثريا عيسى سليمان حتـَّر, وأعلن الكاتب الصحفي والناشط اليساري السيد ناهض نايف ثلجي حتـَّر عزوفه عن خوض الانتخابات القادمة بعد أن كان قد أعلن مسبقاً عن عزمه على خوضها.
وكان السيد ناهض حتـَّر قد خاض انتخابات عام 1997م في دائرة محافظة البلقاء وحصل على 1208 أصوات لم تمكنه من الفوز, وخاض السيد سلطان عيسى سليمان حتـَّر انتخابات عام 2003م وحصل على 941 صوتاً لم تمكنه من الفوز.




• عشائر الدبابنة تخوض الانتخابات القادمة بالسيد راتب نجيب سليم الدبابنة , وكانت عشائر الدبابنة قد تمثلت بالسيد صالح المعشرفي المجلس النيابي الأول (1947 – 1950م) , وفي المجلس النيابي الثاني (1950 – 1951م) والثالث ( (1951 ـ 1954 م) والخامس ( 1956ـ 1961م ) , وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن النائب السابق السيد صالح المعشر / دبابنة كان قد خسر مقعده في المجلس النيابي الخامس بسبب موقفه السياسي فقد كان للشيخ صالح المعشرأحد رموز عشيرة آل المعشر ( الدبابنة ) حضور بارز في الحياة النيابية حيث شغل مقعدا نيابيا في المجالس النيابية : الأول ، والثاني ، والثالث والخامس ، واضطر إلى تقديم استقالته منه في 16/10/1957 م مستبقا قرارا بفصله كما حدث لمعظم رفاقه من نواب الحزب الوطني الاشتراكي المعارض بسبب الأحداث السياسية في ذلك العام التي تمخضت عن إتهام الحكومة لأحزاب المعارضة بتدبير إنقلاب مدعوم من النظام الناصري في مصر ، وكان الشيخ صالح المعشر من رموز الحزب الوطني الاشتراكي المعارض ، كما تمثلت عشائر الدبابنة بالوزير السابق السيد سليمان السكر في المجلس الثاني ( 1950 ـ 1951م ) بالسيد سليم البخيت الابراهيم في المجلس الثالث (1951 – 1954م), وفي المجلس الرابع (1954 – 1956م), وفي المجلس الخامس (1956 – 1961م), وفي المجلس السادس (1961 – 1962م), وفي المجلس التاسع (1967 – 1971م) .

----------


## الحوت

الزرقاء 

*فتش عن "الديسك"

الكل في محافظة الزرقاء يتحدث عن "الديسك"، والمقصود هنا ليس مرض الديسك الذي يعاني منه كثير من الزرقاويين، ولكن الديسك المشهور هذه الأيام هو "القرص المدمج" الذي يحتوي على جداول الناخبين في كل دائرة ممن يحق لهم التصويت في 20 تشرين الثاني القادم، "والذي حجبته" الحكومة عن المرشحين وبات حديث المجالس سراً وعلانية. 
وبرغم نفي المعنيين عدم إعطاء "الديسك" لأي مرشح مدعوم أو مأزوم، إلا أن كثيراً من الهمس والغمز يتناول بعض المرشحين من الوزن الثقيل باعتبارهم حصلوا على الديسك الموعود..وبانتظار وضوح أو عدم وضوح الصورة يبقى الديسك شاغل الجميع مرشحين وناخبين، والكل منهمك في حملة التنقيب الكبرى بحثاً عن الديسك الذي تشكو من غيابه المفاصل كلها!

*صوت .. وصورة!

انتشرت في شوارع الزرقاء وأزقتها، وعلى مبانيها في هذا الموسم الانتخابي ظاهرة ما يسمى بالصور الستالينية "نسبة إلى الزعيم السوفييتي ستالين" وهي صور ضخمة للمرشحين تحتل واجهات المباني وتفترش عشرات الأمتار من الأقمشة زاهيةًً ساطعة تلقي هيبة وثقة بالنفس على محيّا أصحابها "من طلاب المقاعد النيابية"، والمفارقة أن كثيراً من الصور يُذَيَّلُ بقليل من الكلام الذي دفع بعض الخبثاء إلى القول "إن أوضح ما يجد الناخب في برامج المرشحين صورهم البراقة الضخمة ولكن ماذا سيفعل من لن يحالفه الحظ حين يعلم أن المواطنين قد حفظوا شكله ونسوا اسمه عند الصندوق المنتظر!

* معركة اليافطات!

مع بدء الدعاية العلنية في محافظة الزرقاء بدوائرها الأربع حُجبت السماء بآلاف اليافطات، وازدحمت في الشوارع الرئيسية وامتدت إلى الفرعية ثم إلى الأزقة والحواري بحيث يكاد المواطن يصطدم بيافطة اثر إقدامه على فتح باب بيته أو نافذته. وبرغم اكتظاظ اليافطات بأسماء المرشحين والمرشحات، وانحسار الشعار والوعود في هكذا موسم، وكذلك برغم كثرة المخالفات في وضع هذه اليافطات، ما أعاق السير في كثير من الشوارع المزدحمة، ظهر منذ بضعة أيام وليال ما يسمى "بمعركة اليافطات" بين المرشحين والمرشحات إلى درجة أن اليافطة الواحدة تتغير في اليوم والليلة مرات عدة لبعض المرشحين. ويقال (على ذمة الراوي) إن "بعضهم قد استعان بخبراء ليس لتعليق اليافطات وإنما من أجل فكها وتمزيقها" ما يفسِّر خفة يد من يقوم بهذه العمليات "الخاصة" واحترافيته. كما تنتشر حكاية في الزرقاء هي أقرب إلى الطرفة "عن مجموعة كُلفت من قبل مرشح بتركيب يافطاته وتعاقدت مع منافس له في الدائرة نفسها لتمزيقها! وقد وصلت التطورات إلى تقديم شكاوى رسمية لمحافظة الزرقاء من قبل عدد من المرشحين". وما تزال معركة اليافطات مستمرة ومستعرة حتى ساعة إعداد هذا التقرير!

*قطاعات تنتعش وأخرى تنتظر!

بالإضافة إلى سوق الخطاطين والمطابع المنتشي بالعرس الديمقراطي في محافظة الزرقاء يزدهر في هذه الأيام الانتخابية "سوق الخلويات والهواتف النقالة" وبخاصة "البطاقات المدفوعة مسبقاً" بحيث تدفع مسبقاً لكل ما يسمى "بأبي خمسة" أي مَنْ يملك خمسة أصوات. وترتفع قيمة البطاقة بارتفاع القدرة على حشد الأصوات، وقد تهدى لبعض "المفاتيح الانتخابية" هواتف نقالة حسب الكفاءة، وربما جاء الموسم الانتخابي لينقذ، نسبياً، أصحاب هذه المحلات المنتشرة كالفطر في المحافظة من الكساد في بداية الموسم الشتوي، وبعد نهاية موسم الأعياد. أحد الباعة علق مبتسماً: "هذه من نعم الديمقراطية.. يا ريت لو الانتخابات كل سنة!". قطاع آخر ينتعش مع تسارع الحمّى الانتخابية وهو "التاكسيات" التي تنقل المريدين والمتجولين "ولا قطي الأصوات في المحافظة". 
ومن المنتظر أن يشهد قطاع المطاعم والوجبات السريعة نشاطاً ملحوظاً في الفترة القادمة. وحين سألْنا أحد أصحاب هذه المطاعم أجاب وهو يبتسم: "لِسَّه سوق المطاعم في الزرقا ما شد"، وأخبرنا أن الأسبوع الأخير من الانتخابات هو الأسبوع المنتظر لكي تكون وجبات المرشحين آخر ما يتذوقه الناخب قبل الولوج للصناديق وأكمل وهو يضحك "وطعمي الثم.."

----------


## الحوت

قراءة شاملة للمشهد الإنتخابي للمقعد المسيحي في عمَّان الثالثة.. تراجُع حدَّة المنافسة على المقعد المسيحي في عمَّان الثالثة


كان المراقبون للمشهد الإنتخابي في دائرة عمَّان الثالثة يتوقعون ارتفاع سخونة المنافسة على المقعد المسيحي المخصص لدائرة عمان الثالثة إثر ما كان يتردد عن عزم عدد من الحزبيين المسيَّسين على خوض الإنتخابات القادمة كالكاتب القومي/ اليساري الأستاذ ناهض حتـَّر أحد ناشطي التيار الوطني التقدمي والدكتور هاني حدَّادين الناشط 
في حزب الشغيلة الشيوعي، والنائب البعثي السابق السيد خليل حدَّادين، كما عزَّز من توقعات المراقبين بارتفاع سخونة التنافس على المقعد المسيحي في عمّّان الثالثة ما كان يترددعن عزم عدد من الشخصيات المسيحية ذات الحضور السياسي والإجتماعي إلى قائمة الحيتان الذين سيخوضون غمار السباق على الفوز بمقعد الدائرة المخصص للمسيحيين كالوزير السابق السيد سامي قموة والسيد عصام عيد فاخوري.

بعد إعلان التيار الوطني التقدمي عن سحب مرشحيه من الإنتخابات ومنهم الأستاذ ناهض حتـَّر، وبعد عزوف السيدين سامي قموُّه وعصام فاخوري عن خوض الإنتخابات، ومع إحجام الأحزاب المعارضة عن الدفع بنشطاء منها لخوض معركة التنافس على المقعد المسيح في دائرة عمَّان الثالثة، يتوقع المراقبون تراجعا في سخونة التنافس على المقعد المسيحي لينحصر التنافس بين خمسة مرشحين غالبيتهم غير مسيَّسة وهم السيد طارق سامي خوري رئيس نادي الوحدات، والنائب السابق الدكتور عودة بطرس عودة القوَّاس، والمهندس وهدان أيوب إبراهيم عويس، والمرشح في دورات سابقة السيد غازي فريد مشربش، والسيد ثيودور حنا ثيودور الدير.

وإلى أن تنحسم النتيجة صباح 21/11/2007م عن فائز وأربع خاسرين يستذكر موقع "أوعى.. أبو محجوب" مجريات التنافس على المقعد المسيحي في دائرة الحيتان عمَّان الثالثة في الإنتخابات السابقة: 
• في إنتخابات عام 2003م خاض السباق للفوز بالمقعد المسيحي في دائرة عمَّان الثالثة خمسة مرشحين فاز منهم بالمقعد الدكتور عوده القواس بحصوله على 4489 صوتا، تلاه السيد غازي فريد مشربش الذي حصل على 2946 صوتا، والنائب البعثي السابق السيد خليل حنا خلف حدادين (1741 صوتا)، والدكتور هاني جميل نقولا حدادين مرشح حزب الشغيلة الشيوعي (990 صوتا)، والسيد سليم محفوظ مسلم خليلية (534 صوتا).
• في إنتخابات عام 1997م تنافس للفوز بالمقعد المسيحي في دائرة عمان الثالثة خمسة مرشحين ومرشحتان فاز منهم بالمقعد المرشح البعثي السيد خليل حنا خلف حدادين بحصوله على 3128 صوتا، تلاه المحامية إملي عيسى خليفة نفاع مرشحة الحزب الشيوعي (قبل إنقسامه) التي حصلت على 2292 صوتا، والدكتور عوده بطرس عودة القواس (1485 صوتا)، والدكتور النائب السابق فرح موسى فريح الربضي مرشح الحزب الوطني الدستوري (1276 صوتا)، والسيد منذر جريس هويشل الهلسا (416 صوتا) والنائب السابق السيد عيسى سليمان مدانات مرشح الحزب الديمقراطي التقدمي الأردني (332 صوتا)، والمرشحة نورما حنا نصار شطارة (244 صوتا).
• في إنتخابات عام 1993م تنافس عشرة مرشحين على المقعد المسيحي، وفاز به المرشح البعثي السيد خليل حدادين بحصوله على 1582 صوتا، تلاه بفارق بسيط (41 صوتا) مرشح الحزب الشيوعي (قبل الإنقسام) النائب السابق الدكتور يعقوب زيادين الذي حصل على (1541 صوتا)، والنائب السابق الكاتب السيد فخري قعوار (1172 صوتا)، والسيد سليم الفرج (946 صوتا)، والسيد سليم خليلية (733 صوتا) والسيد إبراهيم النبر (732 صوتا) والسيد سهيل شرايحة (549 صوتا) والكاتب السيد جورج حداد (424 صوتا) والسيد توفيق عمارين (97 صوتا) والدكتور شبيب أبو جابر (57 صوتا).
• في إنتخابات 1989م (قبل قانون الصوت الواحد) تنافس أحد عشر مرشحا على المقعد المسيحي، وفاز بالمقعد الكاتب السيد فخري قعوار بحصوله على 6211 صوتا بعد منافسة شديدة مع مرشح الحزب الشيوعي النائب السابق الدكتور يعقوب زيادين (5647 صوتا)، وتردد آنذاك أن الإسلاميين الذين كانوا يدعمون الكاتب السيد جورج حداد حوَّلوا دعمهم بعد ساعات الظهيرة إلى السيد فخري قعوار الذي كانت المعطيات تشير إلى أنه المنافس الأقرب للدكتور يعقوب زيادين الذي كان يتقدم بقية المرشحين، وحصل المرشح السيد سامي إبراهيم مفضي قموة على 2196 صوتا، والدكتور كارلوس وديع موسى دعمس (1659 صوتا)، والكاتب جورج إبراهيم عودة حداد (1356 صوتا)، والنائب السابق السيد فرح فرح صالح أبو جابر (1035 صوتا)، والسيد خليل حنا خلف حدادين (995 صوتا)، والسيد سليم سالم الفرج الفرج (881 صوتا)، والدكتور شبيب صالح فريح أبو جابر (395)، والصيدلاني سميح صليبا سلمان مطالقة (379 صوتا) والسيد خلف صليبا خوري حدادين (143 صوتا)، والسيد فؤاد داوود عيسى الدويري (95)، والسيد باسم فرحان عيسى السرياني (47 صوتا).

----------


## الحوت

عشائر من المعايطة تخرج عن الإجماع وتعلن دعمها للمرشحة عايدة المعايطة

على الرغم من الاجماع العشائري الذي جرى قبل يومين داخل عشائر المعايطة وافرز مشرح اجماع لعموم العشائر خلال اجتماع جرى في بلدة بتير وحضره وجهاء عشائر المعايطة ونتج عنه اختيار المحافظ السابق واللواء المتقاعد المرشح عبد الفتاح المعايطة.


الا ان اعلانات في الصحف صدرت اليوم عن عائلتين من عائلات المعايطة في بلدة ادر تعلن تأييدها للمرشحة على مقعد الكوتا عايده المعايطة نافية التزامها بالاجماع العشائري. 
وكان خمسة مترشحين من عشائر المعايطة قد سجلوا في جدوال المرشحين للانتخابات النيابية وهم عبدالفتاح المعايطة ورئيس بلدية الكرك السابق المهندس محمد المعايطة وغسان المعايطة ورزق المعايطه وعايدة المعايطة.
وتشير مصادر داخل عشائر المعايطة الى وجود خلاف داخل العشائر حول موضوع الاجماع العشائري ادى الى بروز هذا الخلاف والتوجه نحو المرشحه عايدة المعايطة

----------


## الحوت

الرئيس الروابدة يخوض أصعب معاركه السياسية..في مواجهة 18 عشيرة و 25 مرشحا
يجمع مراقبون للشأن الانتخابي في دائرة اربد الثانية ( لواء بني عبيد ) على أن المشهد الانتخابي لإنتخابات هذا العام 2007م يختلف عن المشهد الانتخابي لإنتخابات عام 2003م السابقة ، ففي حين خاضت (8) عشائر انتخابات عام 2003م بـ (10) مرشحين ، تخوض انتخابات هذا العام (18) عشيرة بـ (25) مرشحا .

ويستذكر محللون لإنتخابات عام 2003م في دائرة اربد الثانية ( بني عبيد ) أن قلة عدد العشائر المشاركة فيها مع قلة عدد المرشحين لعبت دورا رئيسا في فوز رئيس الوزراء السابق الدكتور الصيدلاني عبد الرؤوف سالم نهار الروابدة بالمقعد الأول من مقعدي الدائرة بحصوله على (5715) صوتا صُبَّت عليه من العشائر المختلفة وخاصة التي لم يكن لها مرشحون في تلك الانتخابات ، بعكس الحالة في هذه الانتخابات حيث ستحرص العشائر الثمانية عشرة ( بزيادة عشر عشائر عن عام 2003م ) على صبِّ أصواتها على مرشحيها الخمسة والعشرين ( بزيادة 15 مرشحا عن انتخابات 2003م ) على أمل الفوز بأحد مقعدي الدائرة ، أو على الأقل لإثبات وجودها وحضورها على المشهد الانتخابي في الدائرة ، أو لاستكشاف أثقالها التصويتية الحقيقية ، وعلى ضوء هذه الحالة الجديدة يتوقع مراقبون للمشهد الانتخابي في دائرة بني عبيد أن لا تكون معركة رئيس الوزراء السابق الدكتور عبد الرؤوف الروابدة بنفس السهولة التي كانت عليها معركته في عام 2003م التي حصد فيها المقعد الاول بدون عناء يذكر ، ويذهب بعض المراقبين إلى القول بأن الرئيس الروابدة سيخوض في هذه الانتخابات معركته الأصعب طوال مسيرته السياسية لأن نتائجها إيجابا أو سلبا ستنعكس إيجابا أوسلبا على حضوره على الساحة السياسية الأردنية . 
وإلى أن تنجلي النتائج النهائية لهذه الانتخابات نتوقف عند المعطيات التالية : 
* خاضت انتخابات عام 2003 م ثمانية عشائر على النحو التالي : 
1. عشيرة الروابدة التي فاز مرشحها ونائبها السابق الدكتور عبد الرؤوف الروابدة بالمقعد الأول من مقعدي الدائرة بحصوله على (5715) صوتا .
2. عشائر الخصاونه التي فاز مرشحها ونائبها السابق الحاج سامي علي محمد الخصاونه بالمقعد الثاني من مقعدي الدائرة بحصوله على (2890) صوتا ، ولم يحالف الحظ المرشحين الأربعة الآخرين وهم السيد محمد فؤاد محمد الخصاونه (2528 صوتا ) ، والمحامي زياد دخيل أحمد الخصاونه ( 1786 صوتا ) ، والسيد محمد محمود فياض الخصاونه (5 أصوات ) . 
3. عشيرة العرسان التي توزَّعت أصواتها على مرشَّحين لم يفز أحد منهما وهما السيد فاضل ماجد العرسان (503 أصوات ) ، والمرشحة على الكوتا النسائية أمينة فلاح سعد العرسان (270 صوت).
4. عشيرة أبو دوله ( مخيم الحصن ) التي حصل مرشحها الإسلامي المستقل السيد محمد أحمد حسن أبو دوله على (1521 صوتا ) لم تمكنه من الفوز ، وتسبب ترشيحه خارج قائمة الحركة الإسلامية بفصله من الحركة .
5. عشيرة الشيَّاب التي كاد مرشحها السيد أحمد فرحان محمد الشياب الذي كان مرشحا على قائمة الحركة الإسلامية أن يطرق أبواب المجلس الرابع عشر لولا (291 ) صوتا فقط كانت الفارق بينه وبين أصوات الفائز بالمقعد الثاني من مقعدي الدائرة الحاج سامي الخصاونه (2890 صوتا ) ،ولولا ترشيح الإسلامي السيد محمد أبو دوله الذي استقطب (1521) صوتا من أصوات مخيم الشهيد عزمي المفتي " الحصن " التي لو ذهب بعضها للسيد الشياب لكان رجح فوزه على الحاج سامي الخصاونه .
6. عشيرة الشطناوية التي كان مرشحها السيد محمد عقيل خطار الشطناوي منافسا قويا في انتخابات 2003م حيث حصل على (2425) صوتا . 
7. عشيرة آل نصير ( النصيرات ) التي حصل مرشحها السيد محمود نجيب الفنيش نصير على ( 1152) صوتا .
8. عشيرة أبو ربيع الذي كان مرشحها السيد حافظ عارف فاضل ربيع منافسا قويا في انتخابات عام 2003م حيث حصل على (2434) صوتا . 
الانتخابات القادمة تشهد تغييرات كبيرة في تضاريس خريطتها الانتخابية ، فبعض العشائر تكرر خوضها ، وبعض العشائر التي خاضت انتخابات 2003م تغيب عنها ، وعشائر جديدة كثيرة تدخل حلبة السباق فيها ، وعلى النحو التالي : 
1. عشيرة الروابدة تخوض الانتخابات بالرئيس السابق الدكتور عبد الرؤوف الروابدة وحيدا .
2. عشيرة الخصاونه تخوض الانتخابات بنائبها السابق الحاج سامي الخصاونه الذي يتنافس مع أربعة مرشحين آخرين من عشائر الخصاونه هم السيد محمد فؤاد محمد الخصاونه الذي كان منافسا قويا له في انتخابات عام 2003م ، والسيد فراس محمد عبد الرحيم الخصاونه ، والسيد يسار محمد عبد الوالي الخصاونه ، والسيد هاني خليل عقله الخصاونه .
3. عشيرة الشيَّاب تعود لخوض الانتخابات القادمة بمرشَّحين أحدهما النائب السابق الدكتور حسني أحمد خالد الشياب ، والثاني هو السيد حسني محمد الفندي الشياب . 
4. عشيرة الشطناوية تخوض الانتخابات بمرشحها في انتخابات 2003م السيد محمد عقيل خطار الشطناوي الذي كان منافسا قويا فيها .
5. عشيرة آل نصير " النصيرات " تخوضها بمرشحها في انتخابات عام 2003م السيد محمود نجيب الفنيش نصير . 
6. عشيرة أبو ربيع تخوضها بنفس مرشحها في انتخابات 2003م السيد حافظ عارف أبو ربيع الذي كان منافسا قويا في انتخابات 2003م .
وغابت عن انتخابات هذا العام عشيرتا أبو دوله والعرسان اللتان خاضتا انتخابات عام 2003م .
وفي مقابل غياب بعض العشائر عن الانتخابات القادمة ، شهد الترشيح لخوضها زحاما من عشائر جديدة من عشائر لواء بني عبيد على النحو التالي : 
1. عشيرة العكور ترشح منها كإسلامي مستقل الشيخ يوسف محمد العكور الذي يتوقع ان يكون أحد المنافسين الواعدين في الانتخابات القادمة . 
2. عشيرة الحتاملة ترشح منها السيد إبراهيم مفلح جاد الله الحتاملة والمرشحة على الكوتا النسائية هدى محمود علي الحتاملة . 
3. عشيرة الإبراهيم ترشح منها السيد أحمد محمد رشيد الإبراهيم .
4. عشيرة الدويري ترشح منها الدكتور فكري عايض سليمان الدويري كإسلامي مستقل .
5. عشيرة الطلافيح ترشح منها السيد أكرم محمد محمد طلفاح . 
6. عشيرة الشوحة ترشح منها السيد حمد عبد الله قاسم الشوحة .
7. عشيرة الصبيحي ترشح منها السيد خليل خميس سلطي الصبيحي . 
8. عشيرة أبو شهاب ترشح منها السيد رضوان حسن سلامة أبو شهاب .
9. عشيرة الماضي ترشحت منها على الكوتا النسائية المرشحة يسرى صابر قاسم الماضي .
10. عشيرة أبو عين ترشحت منها على الكوتا النسائية المرشحة كوثر محمود فلاح أبو عين شهابات .
11. عشيرة الصمادي ترشح منها السيد منصور محمد عبد الله الصمادي .
12. عشيرة الفهيد الزقيبة ترشح منها السيد أحمد سليم أحمد الفهيد الزقيبة . 
13. عشيرة المريخات ترشح منها السيد راكان محمود حمد المريخات . 
تمثيل عشائر بني عبيد في المجالس النيابية 
وكانت عشائر بني عبيد قد تمثلت في المجالس النيابية الأردنية من أول مجلس نيابي حيث مثلها المحامي أمين أبو الشعر عن المقعد المسيحي في المجلس النيابي الأولى (1947-1950م ) ، ومثلها في المجلس النيابي الرابع (1954 – 1956م ) المحامي والوزير السابق ضيف الله الحمود / الخصاونه ، ومثلها في المجلس النيابي الخامس (1956-1961م ) القاضي والمحامي والوزير السابق يعقوب معمر ، ومثلها في المجلس السادس (1961-1962م ) المحامي أمين الخصاونه ، والمحامي ضيف الله الحمود / الخصاونه ، والمحامي أمين سليم أبو الشعر النمري ( المقعد المسيحي ) ، ومثلها في المجلس النيابي التاسع ( 1967 – 1971- 1976م ) السيد محمد الحاج عبد الله الخصاونه والقاضي / المحامي يعقوب معمر (المعقد المسيحي) ، ومثلها في المجلس العاشر (1984 – 1988م ) السيد محمد الحاج عبدالله الخصاونه والسيد يعقوب معمر وبعد وفاته شغل مقعده الدكتور نادر أبو الشعر النمري ( المقعد المسيحي ) ، ومثلها في المجلس الحادي عشر ( 1989-1993م ) أربعة نواب من بلدة الصريح هم الدكتور الصيدلاني عبد الرؤوف الروابدة أو الدكتور حسني الشياب ، والشيخ عبد الرؤوف الروابدة والدكتور ذيب مرجي ( المقعد المسيحي) ، كما مثل عشائر بني عبيد في نفس المجلس الحادي عشر الوزير السابق السيد ذوقان الهنداوي والدكتور يوسف الخصاونه ، ومثلها في المجلس النيابي الثاني عشر (1993-1997م ) الدكتور الصيدلاني عبد الرؤوف الروابدة والشيخ عبد الرحيم العكور والدكتور نادر أبو الشعر النمري ( المقعد المسيحي ) ومثلها في المجلس الثالث عشر (1997-2001م ) الدكتور الصيدلاني عبد الرؤوف الروابدة والحاج سامي الخصاونه والدكتور راجي حداد ، وعاد هؤلاء الثلاثة لتمثيل عشائر بني عبيد في المجلس النيابي الرابع عشر (2003-2007م ) .

----------


## xblack

*لك كل التشكراااااااااااااااااااااااتي يا حوت على على مجهودك الواضح بالمنتدى بشكل عام 

وعلى اطلاعنا على اهم الاخبار وبخصوص مسيرة الانتخابات ........*

----------


## الحوت

حث الامين العام لحزب جبهة العمل الاسلامي زكي بني ارشيد الحكومة اتخاذ خطوات تحفز الأردنيين على المشاركة في الانتخابات النيابية بعد تجربتهم التي وصفها بـ"الفاشلة" في الانتخابات البلدية التي جرت في تموز الماضي.
وعكس قلق حزبه مما اسماه "الغموض" الذي يلف العملية الانتخابية التي ستجري في العشرين من الشهر الحالي قائلا "حكومتكم تراجعت عن انفاذ آلية الحبر السري (صعب الازالة)، وعرقلت حركة منظمات المجتمع المدني في المراقبة على الانتخابات، وتابع "عملية الربط الالكتروني المزمع تنفيذها تعاني من مثالب فنية وادارية، تجعل منها مهدداً حقيقيا لنزاهة الانتخابات".
واستغرب بني ارشيد اصرار الحكومة على حجب كشوف الناخبين عن المرشحين، وقال "لا ندري لماذا تصر حكومتكم ان كانت على ثقة من حياديتها ومصداقيتها، على حجب كشوف الناخبين عن المرشحين حتى هذه اللحظة.
ونقل مخاوف حزبه على نزاهة الانتخابات، على اعتبار ان الاجراءات الحكومية "تفتقر الى الشفافية الحقيقية ويسودها الغموض والضبابية".

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور أخي الحوت للإدراج بإنتظار ما تبقى من مستجدات ... :Smile:

----------


## الحوت

xblack
نادر الطراونه
شكرا لكم 


تخوض عشائر " الزعبية " الإنتخابات القادمة على عدَّة جبهات ، ففي دائرة البلقاء الأولى ( لواء القصبة ولواء ماحص والفحيص ) نجحت عشيرة زعبية السلط في إنجاز أوَّل وأبكر إجماع عشائري على مستوى المملكة بإفراز اللواء المتقاعد المهندس ياسين الزعبي مرشح إجماع لها ، وفي دائرة إربد الرابعة ( لواء بني كنانة ) 
تخوض عشيرة زعبية بني كنانة الإنتخابات بمرشح وحيد هو السيد صلاح محمد يوسف الزعبي ، وفي دائرة جرش يخوض السيد ناصر محمد خليل الزعبي الإنتخابات مدعوما من زعبية منطقة جرش . 
وحدها عشيرة الزعبية في دائرة إربد الرابعة ( لواء الرمثا ) لم تنجح في الإتفاق على مرشح إجماع ، حيث تخوض الإنتخابات متشذمة على خمسة مرشحين ومرشحتين ( الكوتا النسائية ) وهم : الإعلامي المعروف الأستاذ عدنان عبد الكريم فضل الداوود الزعبي ، والنائب السابق السيد فوَّاز محمود مفلح الزعبي الفقير ، والدكتور محمد علي المحسن الأحمد العزايزة الزعبي ، والسيد فراس أنور صايلالزعبي / الشيوخ ، والدكتور يوسف علي العبد العزيز السمارة الزعبي ، والمرشحة زهرية أحمد محمد سمارة الزعبي ، والمرشحة عيدة علي المحمد الزعبي / الهربيد .
عشائر الزعبية كانت قد تمثلت تحت القبة النيابية على النحو التالي : 
• في إنتخابات 1989 م التي جرت قبل قانون الصوت الواحد تمكنت عشائر الزعبية من أيصال أحد مرشحيها في دائرة الرمثا وبني كنانة المحامي( الوزير لاحقا ) سليم محمد سالم الزعبي / خرجا إلى المجلس الحادي عشر بفوزه بالمقعد الثالث من مقاعد الدائرة بحصوله على 5483 صوتا ، ولم يحالف الحظ في إنتخابات عام 1989 م المرشحين الآخرين من الزعبية وهم : السيد إبراهيم علي عبد العزيز سمارة الزعبي / الرمثا ( 5401 صوتا ) ، والدكتور موفق ناصر الفوَّاز الزعبي / الرمثا ( 2777 صوتا ) ، والسيد عبد الحليم سمارة حسن محمد الزعبي الرمثا ( 2064 صوتا ) ، والسيد سالم جبر محمود الزعبي / الرمثا ( 1996 صوتا ) والسيد غازي خالد فسيم الزعبي / خرجا ( 358 صوتا ) ، والسيد جميل قويدر موسى الزعبي / الرمثا ( 250 صوتا ) .
وفي دائرة محافظة البلقاء لم تخض عشيرة زعبية السلط إنتخابات 1989 م ، وفي إنتخابات 1993 م لم يحالف الحظ مرشح إجماعها السيد أنور الزعبي الذي حصل على 2259 صوتا ، وفي إنتخابات 1997 م فاز مرشح إجماع زعبية السلط اللواء المتقاعد ( أمن عام ) المحامي غالب الزعبي بالمقعد الثاني من مقاعد دائرة محافظة البلقاء الستة بحصوله على 4811 صوتا ، وفي إنتخابات عام 2003 م فاز مرشح إجماع زعبية السلط النائب السابق المحامي غالب الزعبي بالمقعدالخامس من مقاعد دائرة البلقاء الأولى بحصوله على 3097 صوتا .
• في إنتخابات عام 1993 م التي جرت بموجب قانون الصوت الواحد أوصل زعبية الرمثا مرشحيهما في دائرة الرمثا وبني كنانة إلى المجلس الثاني عشر ، وهما : السيد فوَّازمحمود مفلح الزعبي الفقير ( 5544 صوتا ) ، والسيد إبراهيم علي عبد العزيز سمارة الزعبي ( 4297 صوتا ) .
• في إنتخابات عام 1997 م التي قاطعتها الحركة الإسلامية وبعض أحزاب المعارضة أوصل زعبية دائرة الرمثا وبني كنانة نائبهم السابق السيد فوَّاز الزعبي الفقير إلى المجلس الثالث عشر بحصوله على 6667 صوتا ، بينما لم يحالف الحظ الدكتور موفق فالح أبو الشيخ الزعبي ( 3901 صوتا ) ، والسيد ضيف الله علي طلال الزعبي ( 972 صوتا ) .
• في إنتخابات عام 2003 م تمَّ فصل دائرة الرمثا عن دائرة بين كنانة وتمكن زعبية دائرة الرمثا الإنتخابية من إيصال نائبهم السابق للمرة الثالثة إلى المجلس النيابي الرابع عشر بحصوله 6787 صوتا ، ولم يحالف الحظ السيد عبد الله يوسف مفلح الزعبي ( 810 أصوات ) .

----------


## الحوت

مقاعد الأقليات في دائرة الزرقاء الأولى في طريقها إلى الحسم!أقل من أربعة أيام تفصلنا عن استحقاق 20 تشرين الثاني المنتظر ولا زالت حملات المرشحين في دائرة الزرقاء الأولى "دائرة الاحتمالات والتوقعات" تتصاعد وتأخذ أشكالا عديدة بانتظار ما ستفرزه صناديق الاقتراع المنتظرة. 

ومع مرور أكثر من ثلاثة أسبابيع على بدء الدعاية العلنية "ورغم أنها ليست المقياس لعلامات الحسم" إلا أن المراقب والمطل على الخارطة الانتخابية، سيّما في المقعد المسيحي والشيشاني الشركسي، يستطيع أن يؤشر على التباين الذي بات واضحاً بين حظوظ المرشحين الذين تقدموا لنيل ثقة المقترعين من سكان الدائرة الأولى التي تضمم "الموزاييك الزرقاوي" بشتى شرائحه ولوائحه، فمن هو الأقرب نحو "غلة " الموسم الانتخابي وكيف تبدو موازين القوى وما هي السيناريوهات "المحدودة" للمثلي الشعب الموعودين..!
المقعد المسيحي من يجرؤ على الاقتراب من "عش" الحدادين!
على عكس الدورة الماضية يلاحظ الهدوء النسبي على جبهة المقعد المسيحي في هذه الدورة، فالمقعد الذي احتكره ولأربع دورات متتالية نائب الزرقاء العتيد "بسام حدادين"، بات ماركة مسجله باسمه. وعلى مدى الدورات الفائتة، تراوحت في حدتها ودراميتها وتحديدا في الدورة الأخيرة 2003 التي احتاج حدادين فيها لقرابة الـ 3000 صوت لحسمها أمام منافسه التقليدي الدكتور محمد القسوس الذي تغيّب عن الساحة الانتخابية هذه الدورة، وبرغم ما أشيع عن هزال يعتري حملته هذا العام وانفضاض مجموعه مؤثره من مفاصله الأنتخاتبيه عنه، يعود "كعادته" حدادين لطلب نيل ثقة مواطني المحافظة وسكان الدائرة الأولى التي ينافسه فيها ثلاثة مرشحين هم ميلاد عواد، ويعقوب حداد وهاشم الشاعر الذين تتفاوت حظوظهم وأسهمهم في البورصة الانتخابية، وان كان الأبرز بينهم المرشح ميلاد عواد حيث سبق وخاض مارثون الدورة الماضيه وأحرز الـ 606 أصوات. وإذا لم تحدث مفاجآت "غير متوقعه" نتيجة ما يسمى بتكتل الصوت المسيحي في المحافظة "وارتفاع نسبة الاستنكاف في قواعد الحدادين التاريخية، وما يشاع عن تراجع أسهم كل النواب السابقين في الدائرة، فان المسافة بين عودة "بسام حدادين" إلى القبة مره خامسة بدأت تضيق، ويبدو أن المقعد المسيحي الذي يقدر المراقبون عدد الأصوات الحاسمه له في هذه الدورة بحوالي الـ 1500 صوت، سيحظى به حدادبن في المجلس القادم.
المقعد الشيشاني والشركسي واحد من ثلاثة!
على نقيض المقعد المسيحي تبدو معركة المقعد الشيشاني الشركسي حامية الوطيس في الدائرة الأولى هذا العام. فقد بدأت بانسحاب النائب السابق للمقعد "محمد طه ارسلان"، بعد أن حاز ثقة العشيرة لهذا العام رجل الأعمال ميرزا قاسم بولاد احد أهم المستثمرين في المملكة والذي يترشح للمقعد بقوة صاروخيه تعتمد على تمايزه برنامجه، إضافة لرصيده الشخصي بين الزرقاويين بحكم عائلته ذات الجذور الممتدة في المحافظة والسمعة التي يحظى بها والده عمدة الزرقاء ونائبها لأكثر من ربع قرن قاسم بولاد. و يتقدم إلى جانبه للمنافسة مرة أخرى الدكتور احمد الياس والذي حقق رقما لافتا في الدورة الماضية 1392 صوتا، وهو مرشح التيار الوطني الديمقراطي في المحافظة الذي يتشكل من ثلاثة أحزاب هي حشد والبعث التقدمي إضافة للحزب الشيوعي وبعض المستقلين.
وينافسهم على المقعد الأثير النائب السابق منصور مراد الذي يأمل هو الأخر بعودته للقبه هذا العام وله مرتكزات في المحافظة ولا سيما في منطقة جبل طارق وجناعة، ويبدوا أن المنافسة في "سباق المسافات الطويلة" ستنحصر بين هولاء الثلاثة من أصل خمسة مرشحين، مع العلم أن المتابعين يقدرون رقما عاليا يحتاجه من يطمح للوصول إلى المقعد يقدر بـ 3000 صوت في زمن الصوت الواحد!
وبانتظار الأيام القليلة الباقية تتسارع حملات التحشيد والتجميع للناخبين بانتظار ساعة الحسم القريبة التي ستضع القلوب في الصناديق، باتجاه ما سيأتي من أخبار سارة للبعض ومخيبة للكثيرين من صوب "كلية الزرقاء الجامعية "التي حددتها وزارة الداخلية" مركزا لاستخراج النتائج النهائية لما اختاره ناخبو الدائرة الأولى ممثلا لهم في المقعدين المنتظرين يوم الثلاثاء في 20 تشرين القادم!

----------


## الحوت

تشهد الدائرة الثانية في لواء الشونة الجنوبية بمحافظة البلقاء تنافسا واضحا على المعقد النيابي الذي يتنافس عليه تسعة مرشحين من بينهم أربع سيدات، بعد انسحاب المرشحين عباس العدوان وماجد نمر العدوان. 

وبلغت الأعداد النهائية للناخبين في الجداول الانتخابية إلى 20047 ناخب وناخبة، من أصل ما يقارب 58 ألف مواطن يقطنون لواء الشونة الجنوبية.

وبلغ عدد مراكز الاقتراع 18 مركزا، 9 للذكور و 9 للإناث وعدد الصناديق 24 منهم 12 للإناث و12 للذكور، وستقام غرفة عمليات رئيسية في الشونة الجديدة وغرفتي عمليات بديلتين في الشونة الجنوبية والروضة بحسب متصرف اللواء غالب الشمايلة. 

ومع اقتراب الموعد النهائي للاقتراع يشهد اللواء تحركا واسعا من قبل المرشحين بتكثيف زياراتهم على المنازل، ونشر الصور واليافطات في كل مكان، وهناك بعض المرشحين يضعون صور ويافطات بكثافة على خلاف مرشحين آخرين مقلين في دعاياتهم الانتخابية. 

فيما اشتكى بعض مرشحي اللواء من العبث بدعاياتهم الانتخابية كتمزيق الصور واليافطات والتي وصفها بعضهم بالمتعمدة. 

في حين وللمرة الأولى تخوض أربع سيدات المنافسة على المقعد النيابي في منطقة تجد فيها المرأة المرشحة فرصة كافية لإثبات وجودها من خلالا الكوتل في مجتمع لا يتعرف بالدور السياسي للمرأة

----------

